# Maglite XL100



## Bobpuvel (Mar 17, 2009)

I was just on one of my favorite sites: yourcornerstore.com and I clicked on the "Maglite LED Flashlights" link just because I was bored. and I came across this: http://yourcornerstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28743 At first I just thought it was that minimag with the multi-modes by turning the bezel, but it says in the features "Tactical Size With Tail Cap Switch" AND it's powered by 3AAA. does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 17, 2009)

Seem to be all over the web stating coming soon.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh great, 3AAA:ironic:

Why do so many companies take the cheap way out?

It'll be bright for the first few minutes and then dim down. Wonder if they are using battery carriers.

"Tactical Size With Tail Cap Switch" "Cutting Edge Technology Incorporating a Mag-LED" Cutting edge? I'll believe it when they show something really great (advertising doesn't count).

"Switch: Tail Cap On/Off/Blink/Signaling/SOS/Nite-Lite"

Click through all modes to get to off or tap to change modes, or what?

I'm excited to see the first person to buy it, and then compare with what I have had for at least a year.


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 17, 2009)

Even if they build it here, sounds like any number of import lights. Though with Mag's distribution channels, it will bring those crappy lights to consumers who havent seen them.

Please surprise me by proving me wrong Mag.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 17, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> Oh great, 3AAA:ironic:
> 
> Why do so many companies take the cheap way out?



+1 :shakehead


----------



## I came to the light... (Mar 17, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> Oh great, 3AAA:ironic:
> 
> Why do so many companies take the cheap way out?
> 
> It'll be bright for the first few minutes and then dim down.



+2

However, this does seem to be a move in the right direction... which is really any direction, since before they weren't moving...

On a more supportive note, their Rebel minimag looks like a nice improvement, but that's not the topic of this thread.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 17, 2009)

Switch: Tail Cap On/Off/Blink/Signaling/SOS/Nite-Lite

:twothumbs Just what I've always needed, a tactical nightlight!!! They severely screwed up the tacticality by having sliver :duh2:


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 17, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> Oh great, 3AAA:ironic:
> 
> Why do so many companies take the cheap way out?


 
Certainly because it's what the public is buying.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh Mag loves being lame.


----------



## rmteo (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe that is why they outsell the others. :huh:


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 17, 2009)

"Cutting Edge Technology Incorporating a Mag-LED" :laughing: 3xAAA is such a bad form-factor ... too long and skinny. I guess you need a longer light for the tactical purposes.


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 17, 2009)

xcel730 said:


> "Cutting Edge Technology Incorporating a Mag-LED" :laughing: 3xAAA is such a bad form-factor ... too long and skinny. I guess you need a longer light for the tactical purposes.


 

Might not be 3 in line, could always be in a holder.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 17, 2009)

I hadn't thought about 3AAA in a line, it says it's 4.5 inches, could that be long enough to be 3AAA in a line? If they did this, heck they could make it 3AA and replace the older 3AA MagLED with it.


----------



## dano (Mar 18, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Oh Mag loves being lame.



The only thing lame is this thread: yet another MAG bash thread...


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 18, 2009)

dano said:


> The only thing lame is this thread: yet another MAG bash thread...


Agreed. It's getting tiring. Let me sum up my three years reading this forum, "Mag sucks... Mag sucks... Mag sucks... oh look - a Rebel in a 2D - that's great... Mag sucks..."

Let's see the light first, then bash it only if it deserves it, not because Maglite makes it.

Back on topic, I posted this link in the Shot thread:
http://forum.multitool.org/index.php/topic,8686.0.html

These guys actually got to try out the light. They also confirmed it uses a carrier. It's also got some new features I've never seen before.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 18, 2009)

dano said:


> The only thing lame is this thread: yet another MAG bash thread...


 
+100

:shrug:


----------



## rmteo (Mar 18, 2009)

FWIW, the newer stuff from MAG are pretty good. The new Rebel 2D's compare quite favorably with "high end" lights/drop-ins (such as the TK11, Malkoff 3D) - not too shabby for a $30 light available in many B&M stores. Also, they appear to be selling in far larger numbers than the others.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224102


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did I read that right DOUBLE A and not TRIPLE A? I'm really intrigued by the technique used for dimming it. Was it a forward clickie?


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 18, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Did I read that right DOUBLE A and not TRIPLE A?


The reviewer also said he had to ask about the batteries because they wouldn't let him take it apart and look at it. So it could be a mistake. All the sale sites list it as a AAA. We'll find out soon enough!


----------



## Illum (Mar 18, 2009)

3AAAs... 
it at least better be adaptor-less:thumbsdow


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Illum said:


> 3AAAs...
> it at least better be adaptor-less:thumbsdow



Nope, that post on multitool.org speaks of a carrier. Hopefully it will be a good one.


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 18, 2009)

It is going to use a carrier??? Sounds like a Chinese light! You dont think Maglite is starting to outsource do you?????? I sure hope not! I like Maglites and hope they stay US made. I will not buy this one if it has a carrier though, regardless of where it is made. 

Mike


----------



## Burgess (Mar 18, 2009)

If it's really *triple*-A cells,

then i'm gonna' be* very* disappointed.


:shakehead
_


----------



## Morelite (Mar 18, 2009)

I wonder if a Li-ion C or D cell will be able to replace the AAA carrier.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Mar 18, 2009)

The Shadow said:


> Back on topic, I posted this link in the Shot thread:
> http://forum.multitool.org/index.php/topic,8686.0.html
> 
> These guys actually got to try out the light. They also confirmed it uses a carrier. It's also got some new features I've never seen before.



A 3AA light could still be a good configuration as while it would be a bit short and more stubby it would still be compact compared to the incandescent 2D/3D people think are great lights. 

Regardless if it is 3AAA or 3AA (or even 2AA), if they had manage to do it reliably without a carrier then at least they made some effort and did not go all out cheap. Are they going to stock the replacement carrier in the stores along this light or expect people to buy new lights when carrier breaks or get lost etc.

I wonder what emitter they are going to use is the other issue and will it it be easy enough to mod.



> It looked like a very fat solitare, maybe a little bit longer.


Hey the new Solitare is finally coming out...


----------



## american lockpicker (Mar 18, 2009)

rmteo said:


> Maybe that is why they outsell the others. :huh:


 

I plan to buy one.


----------



## Morelite (Mar 18, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> I plan to buy one.


 
Me too, if I don't like it then it will become a good host.


----------



## Bobpuvel (Mar 18, 2009)

Another thing on this site said to come 6/30/09 where as the "3AAA" light is coming at 8/30/09 is this: http://yourcornerstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3494_3692_3700&products_id=21263 It's said to be a 2 C-Cell rechargeable LED light. another new light I haven't heard about from Maglite... but this one sounds a bit more promising...


----------



## texaslightguy (Jun 4, 2009)

I am new to this forum, and it is obvious there are some folks here not too fond of Mag Lite but let me shed a little light on the subject. 

I had one of the prototype XL100's in my hand yesterday. 

1st, let me assure you, there is NO chinese content in this light. It is 100% Domestic. 

Mr. Maglica will not allow foreign content. He is 100% committed to domestic materials and labor. 

Yes is does use a carrier for the 3 AAA batteries but typical of Mag they are doing that plastic molding in house and when you see the carrier, it will be quite obvious it is not Chinese. 

Mag has asked that those of us that are getting early looks at the light not say too much about it until they officially release it, but I will say my sales staff was very excited. 

One of the guys when told the target price of the product after having seen all it will do and how it works, looked at the mag rep and said "you won't be able to build enough of them". Another who never ever utters anything close to a foul word, when asked how many he could sell said "An A## Load" 

I could not get them to put the light down to finish the meeting. 

I wish I could tell you more about the light, but I have been a Mag Distributor for 25 years and despite the fact that I currently do not own a Mag personally, I have a great deal of respect for Mr. Maglica's devotion to US content and workers and therefore will honor their wishes regarding early release of product info. 

Therefore I will say nothing more than be prepared to be wowed.

Think iPhone meets flashlight.


----------



## american lockpicker (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll get one. Also if its led won't some of the LED components be from china?


----------



## rmteo (Jun 4, 2009)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing the info, TLG.


----------



## MattK (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahem: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2824359&postcount=72


----------



## texaslightguy (Jun 4, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> I'll get one. Also if its led won't some of the LED components be from china?


Not according to what I have been told. I am told 100% domestic. The LED IS LUMILEDS which is a domestic company.


----------



## ronparr (Jun 4, 2009)

texaslightguy said:


> The LED IS LUMILEDS which is a domestic company.



Not unless you're Dutch.

They could be made in the U.S. though since that's where LUMILEDS was based when they were just a joint venture with Philips.


----------



## ronparr (Jun 4, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> I'll get one. Also if its led won't some of the LED components be from china?



Cree is a U.S. company and operates a fab in Durham, NC.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 4, 2009)

ronparr said:


> Not unless you're Dutch.
> 
> They could be made in the U.S. though since that's where LUMILEDS was based when they were just a joint venture with Philips.



Lumiled's headquarters is in California. It seems like they have business in the Netherlands as well as in Asia, but that in no way would make them a dutch company. They are still US based.

Either way, the 2 AAA format is really not ideal. If it is using a driver of some sort (which it must be if it has modes like SOS), then 2 AA batteries would have way more capacity. 3 AAA also wastes a lot of space because of the holder.


----------



## rmteo (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote from here:
http://www.philipslumileds.com/corporate/



> Lumileds began as the optoelectronics division in Hewlett-Packard (HP) almost 40 years ago. Hewlett-Packards' experts literally wrote the book on LEDs. In the late 1990's, recognizing the potential for solid-state lighting, HP and Philips, one of the world's leading lighting companies, began exploring how they could work together and deliver a new solid-state lighting solution to the market. In 1999 HP split its company into two, and the optoelectronics group was assigned to the new Agilent Technologies. In November of the same year, recognizing the enormous potential for LEDs, Agilent Technologies and Philips (NYSEHG) formed Lumileds and assigned it the responsibility of developing and marketing the world's brightest LEDs and enabling a new world of light. _*In 2005, Philips acquired Agilent Technologies’ interest in Lumileds.*_ Today, the company continues to lead the industry in the development and release of increasingly brighter and technically advanced solid-state lighting technology.


----------



## kts (Jun 5, 2009)

texaslightguy said:


> He is 100% committed to domestic materials and labor.
> 
> Yes is does use a carrier for the 3 AAA batteries but typical of Mag they are doing that plastic molding in house and when you see the carrier, it will be quite obvious it is not Chinese.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 5, 2009)

10x? Doubt that. But much more expensive. There are differences, why don't we just say that before you start an UNCALLED FOR nationalistic flame war. Mag is a mass market light and plastic windows make sense in many applications. 


kts said:


> texaslightguy said:
> 
> 
> > He is 100% committed to domestic materials and labor.
> ...


----------



## kts (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe Fenix is more expensive in the states, but here in EU, mag and Fenix costs around the same.

I just wanted to point out that not everything "made in china" is worthless junk.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 5, 2009)

kts said:


> Maybe Fenix is more expensive in the states, but here in EU, mag and Fenix costs around the same.
> 
> I just wanted to point out that not everything "made in china" is worthless junk.



it is getting to the point where china has overall better products, if not already.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 5, 2009)

MattK said:


> Ahem: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2824359&postcount=72




I remember reading your post back then and I have been patiently waiting for it's release ever since. The UI just sounds intriguing to me.

And FWIW...I LOVE my Fenix lights. As long as a light is quality made, I really don't care where it is made. Although, I do like to support US made products...there aren't many left at this point.


----------



## american lockpicker (Jul 3, 2009)

Is there any news on this light?


----------



## Burgess (Jul 3, 2009)

i recall reading here,

that it was delayed 'til Fall.



:sigh:

_


----------



## chadvone (Jul 3, 2009)

The link takes me to a high polished brass lighter.

I noticed the website, had been there before when there was hype about a AA Novatac.

Is there a market for HYPE


----------



## Bronco (Jul 4, 2009)

SilentK said:


> it is getting to the point where china has overall better products, if not already.



Let's not get too far carried away, shall we?


----------



## recDNA (Jul 4, 2009)

rmteo said:


> Maybe that is why they outsell the others. :huh:


 
I suspect that Fenix would do well if carried in all the chain stores like maglite is.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 4, 2009)

SilentK said:


> it is getting to the point where china has overall better products, if not already.


Your example brand has had more returns on just one light, the TK40, than Mag has in a year with 100 to 1000 times the sales. Better... I doubt it.
You are delusionally ignoring all the DX & KD "products" as well as all the cheap multi 5mm LEDs I see in every store too. How convenient.



kts said:


> Maybe Fenix is more expensive in the states, but here in EU, mag and Fenix costs around the same.


That's not Mag's fault, it is the EU and/or your country's fault. And I bet you are comparing two different business models. The store based model with dealer support works for Mag, so why lose sales to give less suppport?



kts said:


> I just wanted to point out that not everything "made in china" is worthless junk.


Not everything, I agree, but that was Not what you "meant to say." It is obvious you meant to promote another brand not even previously mentioned in this thread, over Mag and insinuating mag is junk by saying Fenix is 10x better. It was entirely transparant and nothing more than *Trolling*. Mag has a fraction of the warranty returns of Fenix. The Mag forward clicky is completely reliable and can handle ROP level Amps. Some people have owned the same Mag for 20 years without a single problem. And a Mag is much more easily upgradable. ...So how is Fenix *10x* better? A glass window? Using Q5 LEDs that nobody but us understands? All a matter of preference. And now Mag is using Rebel 60/70/80 for 100L with massive throw.

I'm not arguing for Mag versus Fenix here, Fenix are overall good lights with their faults, just different faults than Mag. I own about as many Fenix as I do Mags. What I'm saying is: that post was Trolling.


----------



## rmteo (Jul 5, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I suspect that Fenix would do well if carried in all the chain stores like maglite is.



Interesting that none of the chain stores (Walmart, Target, Sears, Home Depot, etc.) carry the brands (Fenix, Surefire, etc. - besides [email protected]) so loved here on CPF.


----------



## ronparr (Jul 5, 2009)

rmteo said:


> Interesting that none of the chain stores (Walmart, Target, Sears, Home Depot, etc.) carry the brands (Fenix, Surefire, etc. - besides [email protected]) so loved here on CPF.



I've seen surefire lights and batteries at Lowes.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jul 5, 2009)

why are MagLEDs getting literally longer with each new design? :shakehead

why no 1AA or a Solitaire in LED? in the name of EDC, that would sell better to most common folks who are familiar with the Maglite's brandname & reputation. 

with many companies going into multi-mode overdrive they could set themselves apart by keeping the UI simple or at least offer a range that does. :ironic:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 25, 2009)

I was at the Outdoor Retail Show in Salt Lake City yesterday, and I actually got to play around a little with an XL100...it's different than any other flashlight I have ever seen. 

It has a very unique UI, the tailcap has different icons around the button, like Strobe, one for constant on, and a couple of others (can't remember ), and you orient the light until the icon for the function you want is on top...for instance, you orient the light so the constant brightness icon is on top, then you press and hold the button down and the light comes on. Then you rotate your wrist one way, and the light ramps down to low, rotate it back and it ramps back to bright. If I remember correctly, once you reach the desired level of light, you let go of the button and it stays at that level.

On Strobe, you orient the light so that icon is on top, then press and hold the button. When you rotate your wrist, the strobe slows down, and speeds up when you turn it back. 

It had a setting where when you set the light down on it's side, it dims to the lowest level. If you bump it, or pick it up, it goes back to a higher level. I know it had more tricks, but I didn't have time to really check it out. Oh, and it does have a Rebel 90, just like the rest of Mag's new LED lights.

It was pretty cool. One thing's for sure, no one can say Mag hasn't done anything innovative for decades anymore.

I also played around with the new 2C 7 Mode, but that's a story for another thread...


----------



## jupello (Jul 25, 2009)

That UI sounds pretty nice if it's correctly implemented. Hopefully all the orientation/rolling the light -stuff can be skipped when you are in the dark(can you see the markings on the tailcap in the dark?) and just want to get light out of the thing with simple push of a button :laughing:


----------



## DimmerD (Jul 25, 2009)

chadvone said:


> The link takes me to a high polished brass lighter.



That's all I see too, at least it's not 3AAA powered!!!


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> I also played around with the new 2C 7 Mode, but that's a story for another thread...



 Waiting...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 25, 2009)

This light sounds a little to high tech for most of us. I can only imagine how the general user will react to a light with features like this.

How was the 7 mode 2C?


----------



## lolzertank (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope all these new Mags don't cause the old ones to be discontinued. I still need to make a 5D or 6D into SOMETHING just to have a fun light. Maybe I'll use some 26650s and a 64633.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 26, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> Waiting...



Right HERE.


----------



## texaslightguy (Jul 29, 2009)

"I hope all these new Mags don't cause the old ones to be discontinued. I still need to make a 5D or 6D into SOMETHING just to have a fun light. Maybe I'll use some 26650s and a 64633."

They have not told us that there will be any discontinued product in the near future. 

HOWEVER, I know in our case we've stopped stocking the 6 D and expect the 5 D to go the same way soon. Our sales last year on 6 D's did not amount to a case and we have to buy by the case so since taking a year to sell a case of product is bad business...... well you get the point. 

Now on to the XL100

Although it has not been released to the media, I received the official promo sheet on the XL100 yesterday. Delivery is still more than a month off at last report. What I believe I understand is that the product is ready, but they are waiting on the 3rd party testing to certify the output under the new SAE Standards for flashlights.

I and my staff have had the opportunity to play with the light a while ago and everyone was very impressed including our Tech who hates everything. We've all put in personal orders for them. 

I am not a computer guy so I do not know how to post a copy of it here but if someone wants one send me an e-mail and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 30, 2009)

texaslightguy said:


> . . . .but they are waiting on the 3rd party testing to certify
> the output under the *new SAE Standards for flashlights*.


 


Does anyone have any further info on this ? ? ?




_


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 30, 2009)

texaslightguy said:


> I am not a computer guy so I do not know how to post a copy of it here but if someone wants one send me an e-mail and I'll send it to you.


 
Got the sheet. It looks like a big Solitaire to me. Not bad. Thanks for sending it to me.

Now, we'll see how the light performs. But, to be fair, Maglite has introduced a new innovation that no one else seems to have. Mag bashers take note. The UI of this new model seems very interesting. I'm looking forward to trying it.

It always amazes me when others bash Mag for lower output, etc. without mentioning that they design their lights to run on alkaline cells.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 30, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Got the sheet. It looks like a big Solitaire to me. Not bad. Thanks for sending it to me.


Post the sheet??


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 3, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> .......................................
> 
> It always amazes me when others bash Mag for lower output, etc. without mentioning that they design their lights to run on alkaline cells.



exactly...........not to mention its a well built light for the money


----------



## olav (Sep 5, 2009)

Here´s the first hit of XL100 which I found in a finnish website

http://www.vandernet.com/sport.php?tuotekoodi=XL100-S3016&k=16002

Any ideas of the light power?


----------



## hiluxxulih (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks fat and chunky


----------



## Big_Ed (Sep 5, 2009)

It appears to have a unique user interface. I'd be interested in seeing it in actual use and not just an illustration. Any new info on a release date?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 5, 2009)

I just noticed:

3xAAA...


ORLY!


I sure hope they don't go with resistor "regulation."


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 5, 2009)

That’s got to be the most original UI I have seen yet:twothumbs, something tells me this thing is going to be a hit. The only major problem I see is that all this gyroscope business will make this light 1,000,000 times less reliable then other Mags. I just don’t see how a light that can understand the delicate motion of turn the light can handle 100+ Gs after being repeatedly throw at the ground. Well I don’t expect most users to do that… but the old lights could handle it:thumbsup:. But then again most regular multilevel lights today can only survive so much, it’s not like you won’t have the ability to purchase one of the old infinitely reliable lights, I just see none flashaholics buying this light and being unsatisfied when then they drop the light and it doesn’t turn back onoo:.


----------



## ronparr (Sep 12, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> That’s got to be the most original UI I have seen yet:twothumbs, something tells me this thing is going to be a hit. The only major problem I see is that all this gyroscope business will make this light 1,000,000 times less reliable then other Mags.



MEMS based accelerometers are quite reliable. You trust your life to one every day in your car's airbag.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2009)

ronparr said:


> MEMS based accelerometers are quite reliable. You trust your life to one every day in your car's airbag.



My 4x4 doesn't have an airbag 


This UI looks like it may lead to widespread RSI's (repetitive strain injury) amongst flashlight users


----------



## ozner1991 (Sep 13, 2009)

im just gonna wait till theres more info or a review from selfbuilt before im gonna make any judgments about this light.


and please stop the mag bashing and the entire 'made in china' thing. lets keep this on topic. i want to get relevant updates about this topic


----------



## sed6 (Sep 13, 2009)

Click for larger, and here's a link to the PDF http://www.vandernet.com/tuotekuvat/XL100-S3016/tiedostot/MagLite LED XL-100 flyer ENG.pdf


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

Motion Control?

:thinking:


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 13, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> Motion Control?
> 
> :thinking:



I posted a basic description of the UI earlier in the thread...it's the most unique light I have ever played with.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 14, 2009)

Like a Wii controller R.O.F.L.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 14, 2009)

leon2245 said:


> Like a Wii controller R.O.F.L.




Kinda...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 14, 2009)

Too bad it's not running on AA's instead..


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 14, 2009)

It's looks like a Solitaire on steroids. Looking forward to seeing reviews of this one.


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 14, 2009)

I see they decided to go with that 3AAA goodness. Weak...


----------



## Burgess (Sep 14, 2009)

Exactly *my* feelings. 


If only it was 3 *AA *cells, instead.

:sigh:

_


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 14, 2009)

I just read through this thread twice but didn't see if there was a suggested price for this new light?


----------



## arioch (Sep 14, 2009)

As of today, the prices seem to be averaging somewhere between $35.00 and $45.00 with the online retailers that are advertising this product for sale. Most of them are advertising a shipping date of 10/15/09. 

Curiously, most of those who are advertising this product with picture are using a pic of what looks like the old 2AAA Mini Maglite (incan) along with the specs for the new Maglite XL100.


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd bet on Home depot to carry this also, and probably first, from what I heard.


----------



## elumen8 (Oct 26, 2009)

I hadn't seen any further news on this light...has anyone else heard any updates?

Found this video (didn't know if anyone posted it yet). Cant wait to see the light in person. The UI looks fun, if anything. Still bummed by the 3AAA configuration.

http://www.invodo.com/Maglite-XL100-LED-Flashlight/p/94HB9DNG

-JB


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 26, 2009)

cool user interface.

However, I have no use for it.

I wonder if this will just cheapen the maglite brand as being gimmicky


----------



## PJD (Oct 26, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> cool user interface.
> 
> However, I have no use for it.
> 
> I wonder if this will just cheapen the maglite brand as being gimmicky



I've been a CPFer for seven years, and admittedly a Mag "cynic"...I don't think, though (that I can recall) I've ever jumped on the Mag-basher bandwagon (though I HAVE, on earlier posts, used the "M*g" type cliche in my posts...but the fun and novelty of that wore off years ago).

In the past couple years, I've bought a 3AA MagLED, a MagLED replacement bulb for my old 2D cell Mag, and the newer 2AA cell Mag LED with the Rebel LED. I hafta say, NONE of the aforementioned lights disappointed me. They all performed EXACTLY as they were advertised, and have outlasted MANY of my Fenixes and other brand lights while incurring significantly more abuse (not to mention the fact that they cost considerably less than the Fenixes and others!). Also, they have some of the "whitest" beams of ANY of my other LED flashlights; and that includes PREMIUM lights like Surefire and other high dollar lights. Plastic lens or not; AAA cells or not; I WILL be buying one of the new Mag XL100's when they come out. Lights like the Princeton Tec EOS headlamp and a few others have proven that you CAN get excellent regulation with very good run-time using AAA cells. I have a feeling that a lot of folks who've said that the use of AAA cells in this new Mag is a "deal-killer" for them might be doing a little back-pedaling after the reviews of this intriguing-looking light start coming out. I dunno...call it a hunch; I just have a gut feeling that Mag may have hit the nail on the head with this one...time will tell. Regardless, I'm gettin' one! I don't think it will "cheapen" the Mag brand as being "gimmicky" by any means. I see it as Mag's attempt at cornering a part of the market ALREADY made gimmicky by other manufacturers. Remember, Mag was by NO means the ones that made strobe, beacon and SOS commonplace in flashlights. But if the durability of their other LED flashlights is any indication of the durability of this one, I'll take it before I plunk down another $60 to $100 on another Fenix or Nitecore or others that have plagued me with everything from thread problems to switch problems to outright failure isuues in the past. EVERY one of my Mag LED products is functioning just as well as it did the day I bought it. I have no reason to believe that this one won't also. 'nuff said...

PJD


----------



## ryball (Oct 26, 2009)

I like it, but it would be more of a "gee whiz" light like my Mag85. Not really useful in my stable.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 26, 2009)

They have 2 new 2C lights coming out one rechargeable, the other multimode. I believe the second is designated as the ML100.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 26, 2009)

elumen8 said:


> I hadn't seen any further news on this light...has anyone else heard any updates?
> 
> Found this video (didn't know if anyone posted it yet). Cant wait to see the light in person. The UI looks fun, if anything. Still bummed by the 3AAA configuration.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link, that's a good video.
I can't wait for a CPF review of this light, very different from all other lights. Glad to see mag coming out with some new stuff. 
As for the 3 AAA cells I wonder if one 14500 or other lithium cell could be made to fit in there?


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm sorry folks, but that new Mag UI looks amazing. Mag Bashers Inc. take note: Mag Instruments is releasing a New, Unique and Pretty Dang Cool product!! (hardly believe it myself, but watch the video). I really like the UI, and the dimming feature for the main beam is really slick. I hope it works and feels as good as it appears.

Many 3AAA lights work great on a single 18500, many with no modification at all. I'm hoping.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the video review.

Could this be the most complicated flashlight ever? Holy crap, I couldn't imagine giving this to anyone outside of flashaholics or the most technologically savvy. 

I am looking forward to the 2C multimode rebel.


----------



## elumen8 (Oct 26, 2009)

Very complicated and very unique UI. People may scoff at it...but It'll give me a good laugh when other makers try to copy it.

Personally, I will be in line to buy the XL100 when it finally arrives. I own Mag-mods and stock Mags and I've found they do what they are supposed to do...no more, no less. That keeps me buying them.

-JB


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 27, 2009)

The UI looks interesting. Whether or not it's actually useful/ useable is something we'll have to wait for.
As for 3xAAA, that's all I have to say to about it to automatically qualify it for bashing. But then again they could surprise us and actually regulate it with a proper circuit. Again we'll have to see when it comes out.
:shrug:
Until the rebel lights were released I was quite happy to bash [email protected] Now that they're starting to produce competitive lights I have no desire to bash.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 27, 2009)

Having actually played with this light for 10 or 15 minutes last summer, I can say that it is pretty cool. I didn't have time really to get used to the unique UI, but it seemed to work flawlessly (and pretty comfortably) as promised.


The multi-mode "C" has a different UI also...you press the button down and hold it, and the light starts scrolling through its modes. When the desired level pops up, you let go of the switch. Not sure if I like that one, but since I didn't spent as much time messing with it as I did the XL100, I would have to play with it a bit more before I could form too much of an opinion.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, 3XAAA really puts some dark thoughts but as far as i saw in that video posted before, Operating the light is really flawlessly (compared to some cellphones with accelometers) and even 3xAAA configuration won't stop me to getting more than one as soon as they come out. (1 for myself, 1 for my dad, 1 for my future father in law...) If the price stays the same (35-45$) and if $ stays weak compared to € this light will be a GREAT deal even with all import customs that will strike us, european importers


----------



## grunscga (Oct 27, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Could this be the most complicated flashlight ever? Holy crap, I couldn't imagine giving this to anyone outside of flashaholics or the most technologically savvy.



Well...yes and no. I've been thinking about the whole "hold the button and twist your wrist to adjust brightness" thing since I watched the video, and honestly, I think it's brilliant, and quite intuitive even for non-flashaholics, if they are given a 2-second demonstration.

The problem is that all the useless blinky modes are just going to confuse people. Not counting the minor issue that they managed to completely destroy the utility of a tailcap switch. The whole point of a tailcap switch is that you can find it in the dark immediately without worrying about the orientation of a symmetrical cylindrical object (ie. the body of the light). If the mode is determined by which part of the cylinder is pointed "up", then it's even _worse_ than feeling around the body of a normal mag for the switch, because at least _that_ can be done in the dark. From the video demo, it looked like you have to be able to read the back of the light to see which item should be pointed "up" before you switch the thing on.

I would absolutely buy one though, *if* they released it in a no-disco version. Especially if I can throw the 3xAAA carrier out and feed it 18500s.


----------



## tolkaze (Oct 27, 2009)

grunscga said:


> I would absolutely buy one though, *if* they released it in a no-disco version. Especially if I can throw the 3xAAA carrier out and feed it 18500s.




Yeah, strobe and sos do not need to be on a widely available flashlight. I was also thinking about li-ions, if we can abandon the 3aaa carrier and feed it an 18500, then this would be a pretty awesome light (or host... )


----------



## PJD (Oct 27, 2009)

grunscga said:


> Well...yes and no. I've been thinking about the whole "hold the button and twist your wrist to adjust brightness" thing since I watched the video, and honestly, I think it's brilliant, and quite intuitive even for non-flashaholics, if they are given a 2-second demonstration.
> 
> The problem is that all the useless blinky modes are just going to confuse people. Not counting the minor issue that they managed to completely destroy the utility of a tailcap switch. The whole point of a tailcap switch is that you can find it in the dark immediately without worrying about the orientation of a symmetrical cylindrical object (ie. the body of the light). If the mode is determined by which part of the cylinder is pointed "up", then it's even _worse_ than feeling around the body of a normal mag for the switch, because at least _that_ can be done in the dark. From the video demo, it looked like you have to be able to read the back of the light to see which item should be pointed "up" before you switch the thing on.
> 
> I would absolutely buy one though, *if* they released it in a no-disco version. Especially if I can throw the 3xAAA carrier out and feed it 18500s.



grunscga...I think you may be selling people a little bit short on this one. I don't think the "useless blinky modes" will confuse people as much as you think...even non-flashoholics. In fact, I think a lot of folks will buy the XL100 FOR the "blinky" modes. In this "tech-age", people are buying things that HAVE a high-tech "wow factor" just to have it! Most of my non-flashoholic friends are amazed at the features of some of my lights, and the first thing they say is, "Where did you get that!? I want one!"...unfortunately, the price point of most of my lights immediately deters them from getting one. If the price point of the XL 100 is in fact in the $35 to $45 range, they'll be a LOT more apt to get one. As far as the switch having to be oriented to use the light in the dark, there's a simple fix for that: I worked in the Florida prison system for twelve years, and we had very simple procedure for orienting our keys in the dark. It was called the "notch" system. All of our keys had a notch or notches cut in the side of the key that had to face "up" to be properly inserted in a lock. Feeling for the notch was actually faster than looking at the key with lights on. A tiny notch filed on the "signal" side of the XL100s tail cap would easily help you to orient the light so a simlpe "on" can be achieved in the dark with little to no effort. Also, folks can cut a shallow groove and insert a small tritium vial somewhere on the light to help get it oriented in the dark. The possibilities are unlimited. I don't think Mag "destroyed the utility of a tail cap" with this light; I think they enhanced it. Some of the lights on the market that have "user programmable brightness modes" and other similar features seem to me to be FAR more complicated than the UI of this new Mag. This actually seems to be quite fool-proof.

I just think folks are unnecissarily "nit-picking" this light before they even get a chance to handle one. The folks who HAVE had a chance to handle one that have chimed in on this thread have attested to how easy the UI is to utilize...lets give it a chance.

PJD


----------



## grunscga (Oct 27, 2009)

Perhaps I was overly harsh, especially since I have not yet handled the light. I still stand by my original statement regarding the tailcap, though. Back when I thought a Mag 3D was the greatest flashlight out there, the one thing that always irritated me was that turning it on in the dark was a study in patience, because you had to feel for the head, then guess about how far back the switch should be, then rotate the light in your hands until you felt the switch pass under a finger (hopefully). In the winter with cold hands or gloves (or both), it was fairly easy to miss that little dimple if you were in a hurry.

Putting the switch on the tailcap meant you only had to figure out which end was the head and mash the other end. Gloves, frostbite, whatever, it didn't matter, instant light.

By making orientation along the long axis matter again, Mag has pushed us back to the first scenario. If there is no tactile feedback on the tail of the light, then it will basically be a crapshoot every time you turn it on. I agree that I don't think they'd do that. The problem is, even with a notch or little braille dots or whatever, you are still back to the steps of: find the head, move to the other end, run your finger around the tail until you find the bump/notch, then spin the light so the notch is facing upwards. To me, that seems waaaay more complicated than it needs to be, and I hope they offer a model with only "standard" mode, brightness-adjustable with a button hold+wrist flip.

I am, of course, assuming that the wrist flip detection is acceleration-based, and not gravity-based. If, even on a single-mode light, you still have to orient the flashlight "properly" to set the brightness, then there is no point to removing the other modes.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 28, 2009)

How useful it may be, I don't know, but it is kinda cool


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 28, 2009)

The way the UI dims and brightens reminds me of a Wii remote.


----------



## PCC (Oct 28, 2009)

Being flashaholics, I wonder if we've forgotten that lights like these aren't targeted at us. They're not intended to be used by law enforcement or military people, neither. They're intended for the average Joe looking for a cool light to use around the house or car. The SOS and blinking modes are perceived as useful to most folks "just in case" and having the UI such that you need to have it sitting a certain way before you turn it on doesn't matter to people who are just using the light to find that remote control that might be under the couch. Using 3 AAA cells makes sense as 3 AA cells would be too big and bulky or too long and most people aren't willing to spend the money on lithium cells or Li-Ion/chargers. For us flashaholics we can drop an 18500 into them anyway.

I will probably be buying one of these after they've been on the market for a while more for the gee-wiz factor than anything else. Yes, I'm a geek.


----------



## Frankiarmz (Oct 28, 2009)

I watched the video a couple times and if I'm correct the modes only come into play if you hold the switch in , otherwise it will work like a normal flashlight. Looks to have some nice features, adjustable brightness, variable stobe,etc.. If it lives up to Maglite quality, I would get one for fun. I'm sure they had to appeal to the general public with the AAA design, but how long can 3AAA drive a 3 Watt LED?


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 28, 2009)

I actually think that will be pretty cool. I think I will have to pick one up. If it does indeed work off an 18500, that will be pretty slick. I wonder if MagLite could be talked into a 1xcr123 version.


----------



## Frankiarmz (Oct 28, 2009)

Would someone please tell me the differencein run time between three AAA batteries each having 1000MAH and a single 18500 at 2000MAH? Thank you.


----------



## LUPARA (Oct 28, 2009)

Just as an aside: I've been roaming around rance fro a while. Every grocery chain store has, (to my surprise), copius amounts of Maglite and Energizer flashights and accessories available. I guess they sell when nothing else is available and accessible t the unsuspecting proletariat. !!!! I have a couple of Mags; I'm not basjhing (is that chinese?), I'm just stating fact. The French LOVE Maglite; basically because they are 20 years behind. No, really!!! It's just like the Mag craze 20 years ago!!! All, LEO's supply their own lights here, and Mags are


----------



## Morelite (Oct 28, 2009)

Frankiarmz said:


> Would someone please tell me the differencein run time between three AAA batteries each having 1000MAH and a single 18500 at 2000MAH? Thank you.


 That 2Ah 18500 has twice the capacity of the 3 1Ah AAAs in series at about the same voltage.


----------



## Frankiarmz (Oct 28, 2009)

Morelite said:


> That 2Ah 18500 has twice the capacity of the 3 1Ah AAAs in series at about the same voltage.


 
Thank you very much. Now I understand why it makes sense to use the 18500 in place of the AAA's.


----------



## Frankiarmz (Oct 28, 2009)

Morelite said:


> That 2Ah 18500 has twice the capacity of the 3 1Ah AAAs in series at about the same voltage.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Frankiarmz said:


> I watched the video a couple times and if I'm correct the modes only come into play if you hold the switch in , otherwise it will work like a normal flashlight. Looks to have some nice features, adjustable brightness, variable stobe,etc.. If it lives up to Maglite quality, I would get one for fun. I'm sure they had to appeal to the general public with the AAA design, but how long can 3AAA drive a 3 Watt LED?



I agree, that's exactly how it looks to me; and it would be unusable otherwise. That being the case, if they're going to put a notch anywhere on the ring, it should probably be on the strobe setting because that's the one you'd want to find in the dark or in your pocket in a hurry without fumbling around.


----------



## NWdude83 (Oct 29, 2009)

The Shadow said:


> Agreed. Mag sucks... Mag sucks... Mag sucks... oh look - a Rebel in a 2D - that's great... Mag sucks...


 
Thats what you really meant now wasnt it.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 29, 2009)

when exactly will xl100 be avaliable to buy?


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Argh. I see that its not HA....


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 29, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Argh. I see that its not HA....



I find the maglite anodized is better than some chinese lights that claim to have HAIII.


----------



## carrot (Oct 29, 2009)

I am excited to try out the UI. I'm glad to see Maglite innovating.


----------



## NWdude83 (Oct 29, 2009)

Motion control = shake it cause its broken


----------



## pulstar (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, i'd say let's give Mag a chance to prove themselves... I'm sure that Motion control will be polished almost to perfection, but something else worries me: I really hope that they won't do the same mistake as with 1.gen LED MiniMags where LED's were falling off, some lights flickered and malfunctioned...

However, i have a quest for you, my fellow American CPFers... As soon as the new XL100 comes in stores you HAVE TO review it instantly! Do that and you'll be greatly rewarded!... :naughty:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 1, 2009)

pulstar said:


> However, i have a quest for you, my fellow American CPFers... As soon as the new XL100 comes in stores you HAVE TO review it instantly! Do that and you'll be greatly rewarded!... :naughty:



I'll be picking one up as soon as they hit B&M, and will do a full review, including pics and a video.


----------



## olav (Nov 2, 2009)

pulstar said:


> when exactly will xl100 be avaliable to buy?


 

I´ve heard you have to wait for http://www.smileys4me.com/smiley.php?show=2141 :santa:. He is friend of mine.


----------



## pulstar (Nov 2, 2009)

Stop mocking me! I don't remember where(in which thread) but someone posted a 11/15/09 release date....hope it's true


----------



## lightplay22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Have not bought a Mag in a long long time but this one sounds pretty interesting. Surely it will be able to take lithium batteries?? I hope they become available soon!


----------



## Burgess (Nov 2, 2009)

lightplay22 said:


> Surely it will be able to take lithium batteries??


 

Yes it will.


But please don't call me Shirley.



_


----------



## Obalux (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello all. I'm new here so I try to write something useful. The new XL-100 was tested by finnish magazine Tekniikan Maailma 2009-20 (World of technology). Nothing special on this test, but nothing bad to say either. Actually the unit tested here was a prototype which exists 5 pieces. They write that the manufacturer will later inform the maximum power and water resistance of the torch as the informations wait for international testing standard.

Weight with batteries: 114 grams
Length: 122 mm
Diameter: 25 mm
Price: 74,90 € in Finland (Which I think is awful high)


----------



## Ajay (Nov 8, 2009)

Obalux said:


> Hello all. I'm new here so I try to write something useful. The new XL-100 was tested by finnish magazine Tekniikan Maailma 2009-20 (World of technology). Nothing special on this test, but nothing bad to say either. Actually the unit tested here was a prototype which exists 5 pieces. They write that the manufacturer will later inform the maximum power and water resistance of the torch as the informations wait for international testing standard.
> 
> Weight with batteries: 114 grams
> Length: 122 mm
> ...




Good info and :welcome:

but do you think you can post a scan of the article?
Jeez that is expensive.


----------



## jtblue (Nov 10, 2009)

I've always liked maglites because of their simplicity and high reliability. With this new XL100 I'm not quite sure what to think and after watching the video of it I'm not sure it should be marketed as a "tactical" light either, however if they were to bring out a version of the light that only had the dimming function (and maybe a tail cap lockout function if not already implemented) as i can just press the button in quick succession if i wanted to "strobe" it or signal "SOS", than I would not hesitate to purchase it.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Nov 10, 2009)

jtblue said:


> I'm not sure it should be marketed as a "tactical" light either


I'm pretty sure that advertising it as a "tactical light" is just a marketing ploy for average consumers and collectors because I can't picture anybody who needs a flashlight for actual tactical use would ever consider anything like this no matter what label it had.


----------



## bouncer (Nov 10, 2009)

Found one online 
here 

http://www.phase5supply.com/maglite-xl100-flashlight-3aaa-cell-black-blister-pack-p-17492.html


PS that is a cool UI


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Nov 10, 2009)

Not a bad price at $35.99. The only thing that puts me off is the three AAA cells.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 10, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> I find the maglite anodized is better than some chinese lights that claim to have HAIII.


A* BIG* +1 to that.


----------



## hoongern (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmm, if you left one on a tabletop and it rolled around, I guess its brightness would also change? Or does it have some "someone is holding it" sensor?


----------



## d1337 (Nov 11, 2009)

I think you have to press and hold the switch for any of the motion activated controls to work.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 11, 2009)

$36 seems like a pretty good price. I wonder what B&M stores will end up selling it for.


----------



## pulstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Any rewievs already?


----------



## american lockpicker (Nov 12, 2009)

I may get one.


----------



## pulstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Go get it boy!


----------



## olav (Nov 16, 2009)

pulstar said:


> Stop mocking me! I don't remember where(in which thread) but someone posted a 11/15/09 release date....hope it's true


 
It´s already 11/16/09 :santa:

Estimated time of delivery in one finnish website 20.01.2010


----------



## Swordforthelord (Dec 2, 2009)

I called Mag yesterday and the XL100 has been delayed until January.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread, the Maglite XL100 LED Flashlight looks Kick A$$!

Nice Video of the UI!
http://www.invodo.com/Maglite-XL100-LED-Flashlight/p/94HB9DNG


----------



## hiluxxulih (Dec 3, 2009)

I will have to get me one 


Aircraft800 said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread, the Maglite XL100 LED Flashlight looks Kick A$$!
> 
> Nice Video of the UI!
> http://www.invodo.com/Maglite-XL100-LED-Flashlight/p/94HB9DNG


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 4, 2009)

Swordforthelord said:


> I called Mag yesterday and the XL100 has been delayed until January.



I'm seriously suspecting that Surefire and [email protected] are more alike than some of us would care to beleive...


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 4, 2009)

Just watched that video, holy *&%$#! I will buy this light just because of it’s UI:laughing::thumbsup:! As my friends and I would classify this light as Magic:thumbsup::twothumbs!


----------



## bobo383 (Dec 4, 2009)

Amazing user interface - gotta have one. Good to see innovation from Mag!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow thanks for posting the video there, this looks like something I've got to get when they get around to releasing it!


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link to that video.

Wow, I couldn't believe that I was watching a video from MagLite! That's great to see them creating something new...FINALLY!


----------



## ltiu (Dec 4, 2009)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Not a bad price at $35.99. The only thing that puts me off is the three AAA cells.



I wonder what the runtimes would be? Bright, small, lots of neat features, but if runtimes are short, then not worth it.


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd imagine runtimes have to be decent. Even "normal" flashlight consumers (yes, we deviate from the norm haha) wouldn't find a light with a low runtime appealing (imho).


----------



## geepondy (Dec 4, 2009)

Have they posted any sort of retail price? If not, what is your guess. I guess $50.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 5, 2009)

geepondy said:


> Have they posted any sort of retail price? If not, what is your guess. I guess $50.


 
Post # 127 above ^^^^

*Maglite XL100 LED Flashlight 3-AAA Cell Black Blister Pack*
Manufacturer: MAG INSTRUMENT
Item#: ACU-XL100-S3016
*$35.99*


----------



## ktafil (Dec 5, 2009)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Not a bad price at $35.99. The only thing that puts me off is the three AAA cells.



Maybe a single 18500 cell is an option?! :twothumbs


----------



## depusm12 (Dec 5, 2009)

bouncer said:


> Found one online
> here
> 
> http://www.phase5supply.com/maglite-xl100-flashlight-3aaa-cell-black-blister-pack-p-17492.html
> ...


 
I think its kinda interesting the store in your link is showing the 2C Li-ion version of the Magcharger led light for sale. I just got a email from Mag saying the light won't be out till March 2010 at least. I sent the company an email asking how they can be selling a light that isn't even out yet. Can't wait to see what their reply is.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 5, 2009)

depusm12 said:


> I think its kinda interesting the store in your link is showing the 2C Li-ion version of the Magcharger led light for sale. I just got a email from Mag saying the light won't be out till March 2010 at least. I sent the company an email asking how they can be selling a light that isn't even out yet. Can't wait to see what their reply is.


 
If you ad it to your cart, it shows No Stock.


----------



## depusm12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> If you ad it to your cart, it shows No Stock.


 
It shows out of stock. How can it be out of stock when the light isn't even out yet from Mag? If they showed on the site that the light isn't available yet or this is a presale that might be one thing. Either way to me its misleading implying that the light is available.


----------



## MattK (Dec 5, 2009)

Well it's probably because their shopping cart doesn't have a 'Preorder' code. 
Ours doesn't either - just Backordered or specific lead time ranges (which ppl never seem to read) which is why we always use an item 'option' (those dropdowns) to show when items are on preorder.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Dec 5, 2009)

Go to Google™ shopping, and it's funny. Quite a few sites list the XL100, but most of them have pictures of other flashlights on the listing for XL100.

Hmmm... they wouldn't be stretching the truth, would they?


----------



## souptree (Dec 10, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> I also played around with the new 2C 7 Mode, but that's a story for another thread...



I don't think I'm alone on CPF when I say: I'd rather see a 7C 2 Mode. :nana:

As for the XL100, I hope they release a similar light without the accelerometer or multi-modes. A simple one or two stage fatty Soli would be perfect. This light seems cool, but it has a lot of bells and whistles I don't need and I am of the KISS school where an extra feature needs to be REALLY IMPORTANT to justify any added complexity. Hell, if they'd make me a KISS version, I'd pay extra just to eliminate all the fancy new features. Just a dumb, regulated light for me, please.

I also think a fatty 3AA light with a turbohead would be a compelling offering. Picture a 1D Maglite or thereabouts. They can put more light out with a 1D form factor now than they could with a 7D a few years ago. Give me a turbohead light I can put in my pocket.

In any event, it's great to see Mag innovating again and hopefully this is just the start of what we'll be seeing from the "new Mag".


----------



## parisot (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anyone heard of a revised release date of this flashlight? Last I heard, it was supposed to go on sale 2-3 months ago...


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jan 7, 2010)

parisot said:


> Has anyone heard of a revised release date of this flashlight? Last I heard, it was supposed to go on sale 2-3 months ago...


 
This is the latest news I got, quoted from my email:


Aircraft800 said:


> Dear Sirs,
> I want to be kept up to date when the new ML100 series Maglites come out.


 
Their response:



Lynn Parry said:


> Dear Aircraft800,
> 
> Thank you for choosing Maglite products. Please check our website periodically or call out Sales Dept at 800-289-6241 mid January for an update.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeifUK (Jan 7, 2010)

Is that a rotary switch at the tail end? I hope so as I detest those stupid clicky switches that are on almost all lights. They are slow and hard to operate, much better a simple rotary switch, even if it does mean a lower level of water resistance.


----------



## parisot (Jan 7, 2010)

Aircraft800 said:


> This is the latest news I got, quoted from my email:
> 
> 
> Their response:


 
I called the phone number listed in your email and this is what they told me:





Maglite said:


> There is no set release date for the xl100 as of now, but it will be released very soon


----------



## texaslightguy (Jan 14, 2010)

They have set the delivery date back about 30 days at a time since August. 

What I understand from my sources (I am a Mag Master Distributor) is that the original delays were waiting for the new ANSI/NEMA FL2009-1 standards to come out in final form. 

Then they wanted to use 3rd party certified lab testing to those new standards. (in house testing is allowed but well, we are talking Mag here) 

Once that was done they had to get insert cards printed with all the new standard information on them. Printing the cards is the only thing Mag does not do in house. 

My guess is now, that they have delayed the release to 2/15 (last official word I had last week) because of the SHOT SHOW in Las Vegas that starts next week. For those that do not know that is the once a year enormous outdoor and shooting sports wholesale buying show. Reps are supposed to be getting their final production samples this week. 

I have a good feeling we will see this light in Feb.

Now the "C" Cell Alkaline and Rechargeable Models are another story. Other than seeing the prototypes last summer, I have no clue. We have not even been asking. 

I have a gross of the XL100's on order and have half those pre-committed so we'll just have to see. 

And NO, that is NOT a rotary Switch. Just a Legend Bezel 

I have final official product pics if anyone wants to see them.

And to answer someone a ways back up on the thread, Mag can not control what some of these bone head internet retailers advertise. We were asked AND COMPLIED not to advertise it until we got shipping notice. We've only done some word of mouth.


----------



## Ajay (Jan 14, 2010)

texaslightguy said:


> I have final official product pics if anyone wants to see them.
> 
> .



YES PLEASE!

Thanks for the info Tex!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks texaslightguy!

Of course we'd love to see those photos. 

On a side note, any chance you travel to the DFW area, we are looking to gear up our spring DFW Get-Together. We can always use another member. Each one has been bigger than the last, and we're looking to get a outdoor pavilion this spring, no date set as of yet.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it true they're making a special video game branded edition?


----------



## Olef (Jan 15, 2010)

Apollo Cree said:


> Is it true they're making a special video game branded edition?



:twothumbs


Olef


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2010)

texaslightguy said:


> I have final official product pics if anyone wants to see them.



Well post away!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jan 15, 2010)

texaslightguy said:


> I have final official product pics if anyone wants to see them.


You say this like there's somebody here who would object if you posted them in the thread. Seriously, dude, just post 'em!


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd like to see some pics of the 2C ML-100 also! Along with specs and pricing, ship dates etc...


----------



## texaslightguy (Feb 9, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> You say this like there's somebody here who would object if you posted them in the thread. Seriously, dude, just post 'em!




Sorry guys, I am actually not much of a computer person. I tried like heck to post the pic. Could not get it formated right. My it guy has tried to explain to me how to do it. 

The XL100 is on the streets though. 

I got mine today. The UI is slightly changed from the Prototype we saw last summer, but everyone here agrees it is probably better. More direct access to functions. 

I will try again to post the pic.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally Here!! Thanks for the update. 

We'll need a little review when you get a chance!

Does it live up to all your expectations?


----------



## texaslightguy (Feb 9, 2010)

And here are the specs that they tell me were tested to the new ANSI / NEMA FL2009-1 Standards. 

This is right off the package

83 Lumens
Max Distance 134 m
4,484 Peak Beam Candela
Run time
High 5hr 15min
Low 201hr
weather resistant
passed a 1 meter drop test

It is 4.75" x 1"

Now you know everything I know.


----------



## texaslightguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Aircraft800 said:


> Finally Here!! Thanks for the update.
> 
> We'll need a little review when you get a chance!
> 
> Does it live up to all your expectations?



Yeah it does live up as far as I am concerned. 

For the price point and being a US made - Mag product I think it is a great little light. 

I told someone this afternoon you can get more light output for the price in something like a Streamlight Polytac, but if you want more compact, metal and are a gadget freak, this thing is something you are gonna want. 

If this is not the place to review someone feel free to correct me. 

83 Lumen is a bit better than we expected. I think they told us 60 back 9 months ago when we saw the prototype 

beam pattern on spot is pretty good but at least the one we opened was not flawless. As you would expect, flooding it leaves a less than smooth beam. 

The UI is really different than we were originally shown. 

The red button on the back has a raised ridge on it that points to the on/off/dim function. Holding the light horizontal with that ridge pointing up tells the light you want regular light mode. 

a quick push and release gives you high or whatever setting you left it at. 

A push and hold for 1 second engages the dimmer which is now bi-directional. (prototype was not), roll your wrist either way and it continuously dims to your desired setting. Release sets that setting and it remembers that setting for on/off function until you change it. 

--

If I had any criticism at all it is that in order to use the light at night, you will need to memorize where the other functions are on the clock face. Not a hill for most of us but still you have to think about it. 

so that said, turn the light so "STROBE" is up,and again, just a quick push gets you fast strobe. Push and hold for 1 second and rolling your wrist lets you slow the strobe. Honestly I did not check to see if it remembers your last strobe setting. 

Turn it so SOS is up and you get SOS

Turn it so Signal is up and the light goes into momentary mode. Twist it either way from center and it comes on, back to center off. 

With a little practice I suppose you could send morse code. This is my least favorite feature but it is not a negative. I just don't know code so ...............

turn the nightlite feature up, push and hold for 1 second and it engages. As long as you are moving the light it stays at full power. Sit it down at any angle and it dims to 8% output in a few seconds. Move it at all and it wakes up. 

As a camper, I really like that feature. 

The battery carrier is much more robust than what I have seen from China, clearly mag designed and built. 

Typical Mag Finish. Nice, well machined, and nicely anodized. 

Comes packed with batteries. 

I don't know what else I can say about it. 

I need another flashlight like I need a bullet in the head but I am going to have to have one for me. 

what else would you like to know.


OK, I played with it some more this morning. 

Update:

The Strobe function does remember you last rate setting when turned off and back on

the SOS function is dimable, although I am not sure why, unless to conserve battery power and still maintain a signal.


----------



## mwaldron (Feb 9, 2010)

So....Where can we buy them?


----------



## texaslightguy (Feb 9, 2010)

jabe1 said:


> I'd like to see some pics of the 2C ML-100 also! Along with specs and pricing, ship dates etc...



THE ONE WE SAW, WAS A 3 C NOT A 2. 

I have no pics jabel but the prototype I played with was just a tad longer than a typical 3 cell C mag. the head was not nearly as fat and a bit longer, typical of what LED needs to focus. 

There are no specs they are releasing at this point.

based on initial information we were given, which may or may not be long term accurate they should street for $45-$50 at the low end. 

It did not have anything with WOW factor that I can talk about, and functions were typical step through if I remember correctly. No accelerometer or anything like the XL100. 

The rechargeable version will be well behind the (no date yet) alkaline version. 

Given the delays in the XL100, I would not start getting too worked up over ML100 until well past mid year. I could however be very wrong. Wife tells me I am wrong most of the time.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 9, 2010)

Got any pics of the XL100 to share? 

Coincidentally, I received an email from Mag today with the XL100 flyer, apparently revised 12/09. Here's the PDF:

http://www.filedropper.com/magliteledxl1001209r


----------



## pulstar (Feb 10, 2010)

So it's XL100 now avaliable in stores?


----------



## texaslightguy (Feb 10, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Got any pics of the XL100 to share?
> 
> Coincidentally, I received an email from Mag today with the XL100 flyer, apparently revised 12/09. Here's the PDF:
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/magliteledxl1001209r



Those are the new specs same as on the package Robin24k

That's funny, i have the lights but not the current spec sheet.


----------



## texaslightguy (Feb 10, 2010)

pulstar said:


> So it's XL100 now avaliable in stores?



It should start showing up in professional shops pretty soon. 

Unless they have changed their minds since my meeting with them in June they were not planning on letting the Box stores and the "Mart" brothers have them. 

They don't think they will sell at the price point without demonstrations and it can not be demonstrated in the clam pack. Of course all things change. 

Police and Public Safety shops will certainly have them, as will locally operated sporting goods, and hardware stores. It might be a few more weeks before they are well populated on shelves.


----------



## parnass (Feb 13, 2010)

A video review of the XL100 just appeared here on Youtube.com.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 13, 2010)

The XL100 is in stock on this site for $39.99:

http://www.bigcountrysupply.com/maglite-xl100-led-flashlight---now-in-stock.aspx

:thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 13, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> The XL100 is in stock on this site for $39.99:
> 
> http://www.bigcountrysupply.com/maglite-xl100-led-flashlight---now-in-stock.aspx
> 
> :thumbsup:


There's no mention of the type of anodization used, which leads me to believe they've stayed with the same weak stuff we've come to know and love. :sigh:


----------



## grunscga (Feb 14, 2010)

There was some discussion of this earlier in the thread, but now that it's "out", does anyone know if you can just drop in an 18500?


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone know if this is available in brick and mortar stores yet?


----------



## toolpig1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just watched the video posted by aircraft800.....thanks a wheelbarrow load.
I was hoping to go more than four days without buying (or looking) for a flashlight. lovecpf


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 19, 2010)

I just ordered one from Big Country Supply. I should have it next week if UPS is efficient.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Feb 19, 2010)

Big_Ed said:


> I just ordered one from Big Country Supply. I should have it next week if UPS is efficient.


 
Make sure to post your impressions!


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 19, 2010)

Aircraft800 said:


> Make sure to post your impressions!



I sure will. And I forgot to add this- the guy at Big Country (who seemed very knowledgeable) said one of the reasons there was a delay in releasing the XL100 was because Tony Maglica refused to use a Chinese-made battery carrier in the production units. He had to get a plastic molding machine set up in the factory to make the battery carriers in house. Worth it, in my opinion! The sales rep said there were Chinese built battery carriers in the prototypes, and there's no comparison between those and the Mag produced ones.
I can't wait to get the XL100!


----------



## Benson (Feb 20, 2010)

Big_Ed said:


> I sure will. And I forgot to add this- the guy at Big Country (who seemed very knowledgeable) said one of the reasons there was a delay in releasing the XL100 was because Tony Maglica refused to use a Chinese-made battery carrier in the production units. He had to get a plastic molding machine set up in the factory to make the battery carriers in house. Worth it, in my opinion! The sales rep said there were Chinese built battery carriers in the prototypes, and there's no comparison between those and the Mag produced ones.
> I can't wait to get the XL100!



I knew that battery carrier looked different (and better) than all the cheap junk ones. OTOH, since I'm looking at getting one and running it on 18500 or 18650 cells, it's a little annoying to know I'm spending extra and waiting longer to get a better piece that will promptly be removed from active service and chucked in the spares bin. :-/


----------



## guiri (Feb 20, 2010)

Not necessarily. Sell it to someone that wants it


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 20, 2010)

Big_Ed said:


> I sure will. And I forgot to add this- the guy at Big Country (who seemed very knowledgeable) said one of the reasons there was a delay in releasing the XL100 was because Tony Maglica refused to use a Chinese-made battery carrier in the production units. He had to get a plastic molding machine set up in the factory to make the battery carriers in house. Worth it, in my opinion! The sales rep said there were Chinese built battery carriers in the prototypes, and there's no comparison between those and the Mag produced ones.
> I can't wait to get the XL100!


 
Here's a link to my review of the XL100 I wrote the other day. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262186

The battery carrier is quite robust. I've already dropped the light several times and it still works just fine. The carrier and batteries fit snugly inside the barrel.

I already own two. The UI is amazing in my opinion. The Nite Lite mode comes in very handy. The motion control works very well and is simple to learn. The nice thing about the UI is that you never have to use the various modes if you don't want to...The light doesn't get in the way of itself.

JB

ps...I really really like this light


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 20, 2010)

As Mag makes spare parts available, it would be nice to buy some extra battery carriers to replace the lesser quality ones in a couple of other lights. I caught my eye right away that the carrier looked decent (for once).


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 20, 2010)

i just got one, very unusual and unique ui, really cool, i like it, thou beam isn't as good as other lights, even comparing to my Coleman max, too much blue in the tint, but overall i like it.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 20, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> As Mag makes spare parts available, it would be nice to buy some extra battery carriers to replace the lesser quality ones in a couple of other lights. I caught my eye right away that the carrier looked decent (for once).


 not sure it'll work with anything else but xl100, the holder has 2 contact rings on the bottom plus 1 springed pin, top has 2 springed pins, in all 5 contacts. very unusual holder.


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 21, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> not sure it'll work with anything else but xl100, the holder has 2 contact rings on the bottom plus 1 springed pin, top has 2 springed pins, in all 5 contacts. very unusual holder.


 
The battery carrier is a thing of beauty, but I agree that it probably couldn't be used in any other light. The work necessary to make it compatible would be more than its worth.

















JB


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 21, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> i just got one, very unusual and unique ui, really cool, i like it, thou beam isn't as good as other lights, even comparing to my Coleman max, *too much blue in the tint*, but overall i like it.


 
I guess its the Mag tint lottery...both of my XL100s are a bit warmer than most of my other AA or D MagLEDs.

JB


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 21, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it, Mag did the same thing with their Gen 1 PR led dropins; they made them different enough that they couldn't be used in other brands of lights.


----------



## Benson (Feb 21, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> The battery carrier is a thing of beauty, but I agree that it probably couldn't be used in any other light. The work necessary to make it compatible would be more than its worth.


Could you identify which terminals are the + and - for the battery? If I had to guess, I'd assume the bottom has both + and - to power the tailcap, and one end of a passthrough to power the LED, while the top has the other end of that passthrough and one terminal (either + or -, as needed to complete the circuit).

If I'm correct, then lights which use a single-ended carrier with no conduction through the tailcap might work simply by shorting the appropriate terminals on the bottom (connecting the passthrough to the right pole), and lights which use the common double-ended carrier might be as easy as soldering springs/washers/whatever on...

Interestingly, though, since it appears all the switching electronics are in the tailcap, you could transplant the tailcap to any other single-mode light -- perhaps the battery carrier's best use is to be chopped and stretched to hold a 26700, and used in a 1.5D Mag.

As for the deliberate-incompatibility argument, I'm not discounting it as a partial reason, but notice that their are valid technical reasons for choosing this approach -- it allows you to combine tailcap switching with a non-body-conducting design. While there's nothing _wrong_ with body-conducting lights, they do introduce a whole range of potential failures from bad contact, which is why some lights deliberately avoid it.


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 21, 2010)

OK, if someone really wanted to use the battery carrier in another host, simply short out or remove the positive leads on the tailend then solder on a disk... and remove the negative lead pin on the frontend also.

(penny is used only for size comparison) 





JB


----------



## 3000k (Feb 21, 2010)

Will upgrades be available for this like the minimag or is it more complicated than a simple dropin?
I would really like one with a deep yellow or amber LED.


----------



## pwatcher (Feb 22, 2010)

I just ordered one in red, and it also comes in blue, gray, and black! :thumbsup:

http://www.swps.com/xl100-red.html


----------



## Retinator (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the red one!

Does anyone know if they're available in Canada yet?

Damn, I swore after my Lux I died, I'd never go back to 3-AAA lol

This thing's like a cigar sized Solitare.

I like how even the tail is color cordinated in the red & blue versions.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 22, 2010)

I believe the pictures on that site are photoshopped. It's clear they did some sort of color replacement alteration to get the colors.


----------



## Stillphoto (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, super crappy photoshopping done. Tail colors were due to the person's inability to properly mask off the button area. Even says "prototype colors" ie "we dont have real pictures of anything yet." haha


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 23, 2010)

Has any one tried Energizer Lithiums in this light? This is my first AAA light, so I only have alkalines around as my lithiums are all AA.


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 23, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Has any one tried Energizer Lithiums in this light? This is my first AAA light, so I only have alkalines around as my lithiums are all AA.


 
I believe Alpg88 mentioned in the Review thread that he put lithium AAAs into his. I'm waiting for the Duracells in mine to poop out before using fresh lithiums and alkalines for beamshot comparison photos.

JB


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 23, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> I believe Alpg88 mentioned in the Review thread that he put lithium AAAs into his. I'm waiting for the Duracells in mine to poop out before using fresh lithiums and alkalines for beamshot comparison photos.
> 
> JB


 yes i did, thank you elumen8.

i did not notice any difference in brightnes, between alk. and lithiums, none that my eyes wold notice.
just the fact that lithiums have looong shelf life, and don't leak, made me put them in.


----------



## pwatcher (Feb 23, 2010)

pwatcher said:


> I just ordered one in red, and it also comes in blue, gray, and black! :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.swps.com/xl100-red.html


I just cancelled this order, because I got an email this a.m. saying the product was on backorder and may take between 1 and 3 weeks to get in!!
 
Boo! Hiss!


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 23, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> I believe Alpg88 mentioned in the Review thread that he put lithium AAAs into his. I'm waiting for the Duracells in mine to poop out before using fresh lithiums and alkalines for beamshot comparison photos.
> 
> JB


I had put 6 lithium AA's into my 3D Mag before and it worked fine, so I think it should work fine in the XL100 too. I just ordered some and will try it out. Unlike the 2AA though, using lithiums in the 3D did not increase brightness much. 

On a slight tangent, this light would have a buck driver, right? So the extra voltage shouldn't be a problem?


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 23, 2010)

alpg88 said:


> yes i did, thank you elumen8.
> 
> i did not notice any difference in brightnes, between alk. and lithiums, none that my eyes wold notice.
> just the fact that lithiums have looong shelf life, and don't leak, made me put them in.


 
The loooong shelf life is exactly why I put lithium primaries into my light as well. I like to call them my 'Set it and Forget it' lights.

JB


----------



## uknewbie (Feb 23, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I'm pretty sure that advertising it as a "tactical light" is just a marketing ploy for average consumers and collectors because I can't picture anybody who needs a flashlight for actual tactical use would ever consider anything like this no matter what label it had.



+1


While I would love to join in the apparent enthusiasm for this new light, I just can't. It is low end budget stuff. Not one thing about it impresses me in the least. It is certainly not cutting edge in any way. Fancy UI, yes, but just a gimmick. I work in LE and there is no way I would consider this UI for practical usage.

It has price in its favour I will say that. It is cheap in the USA anyway.

The guy from Mag in the earlier video kinda annoyed me. He described Mag as "indestructible" which is just nonsense. Cheap plastic parts are not used in indestructible things. _Surefire could probably claim this, not Maglite._

He also made reference to it being tactical and suited to LE etc. It is a supermarket light for the masses who don't know or want anything high quality as far as I can see.


----------



## MattK (Feb 24, 2010)

Yup - I made that clear a year ago. It's a fantasy that this is a law enforcement product.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 24, 2010)

I think it could definately be used for law enforcement...while it cannot compete with the high-end stuff, it is a better than average light. It's pretty good for the price point, I have to say.


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd try this out! The price point being $30 - $40 from what I've seen is a bit iffy, there's lots of other things I could buy for that, like CR123's to feed my Surefires, but that rolling UI to change brightness is pretty cool. I wouldn't carry it as my first line of defense if I knew I would be facing harsh elements or a potential self-defense situation, but it would be a fun gift for someone not as into lights as we are. My first reaction was, it's not to see Maglite getting on the bandwagon. I gotta say, I still consider myself a Mag fan. They were the cool-guy gear back when and still have a place in my heart.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like a great product. I don't know if this has been asked before, but, are the icons on the tailcap back lit? How do you see which mode you have on top at night when switching modes?

James....


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 24, 2010)

No. There's a notch on the switch cover pointing to the DIM setting, so you'll need to have the locations memorized. Of course, you could also switch the light on and illuminate the back using ceiling bounce.


----------



## toolpig1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm in *Home Depot* today looking at door hardware, and as I pass through the tool area.....*a batch of XL100's!!!*

The only thing that kept me from buying one yet, will the dimming feature actuated by wrist movement drive me crazy?
Does anyone know for sure if that dimmer can be disabled, ie....light stays at full power regardless of motion.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 6, 2010)

Check out my review, I had that same concern as you but I love the XL100 now. :thumbsup:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262996

If you can, take a note of the SKU from Home Depot if you can.


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 6, 2010)

toolpig1 said:


> I'm in *Home Depot* today looking at door hardware, and as I pass through the tool area.....*a batch of XL100's!!!*
> 
> The only thing that kept me from buying one yet, will the dimming feature actuated by wrist movement drive me crazy?
> Does anyone know for sure if that dimmer can be disabled, ie....light stays at full power regardless of motion.


 
The dimming or brightening feature only happens when you set it. A simple press of the switch turns it on or off at the desired level. Its a nice little light.

Here's the link to my review describing its use. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262186

Here Robin24k's review. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262996

JB


----------



## toolpig1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. The light is so new that I didn't think to search the review section.
Being able to switch the dimmer off simply means that I'm heading back to Home Depot as soon as I print out a 10% off coupon.


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 6, 2010)

toolpig1 said:


> Thanks guys. The light is so new that I didn't think to search the review section.
> Being able to switch the dimmer off simply means that I'm heading back to Home Depot as soon as I print out a 10% off coupon.


 
Wait till you play with the Nite Lite mode...its pretty cool.

JB


----------



## 3000k (Mar 6, 2010)

How much is Home Depot selling it for and what colors do they have?


----------



## toolpig1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I haven't run back over there yet (just a few minutes away), but I know it's priced at $39.99 and they only had black.
I will get the sku number for Robin24k.


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 6, 2010)

If anyone is near a Fry's Electronics, they have them for $34.99

JB


----------



## DaveG (Mar 6, 2010)

toolpig1 said:


> Thanks guys. The light is so new that I didn't think to search the review section.
> Being able to switch the dimmer off simply means that I'm heading back to Home Depot as soon as I print out a 10% off coupon.


 Where did you get the 10% coupon?


----------



## parnass (Mar 6, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> If anyone is near a Fry's Electronics, they have them for $34.99
> 
> JB



The Fry's store in Downers Grove, Illinois did not have the XL100 yet when I checked Thursday.


----------



## geonex (Mar 6, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> If anyone is near a Fry's Electronics, they have them for $34.99
> 
> JB



Fry's in Southern California have a hanger for the light, but none of the stores have received shipments (according to their inventory system ). They were expected on 2/11/10 and could arrive any day...


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 6, 2010)

I didn't even see a space for them in the City of Industry Fry's when I went last weekend...


----------



## PCC (Mar 6, 2010)

The Home Depot in Colma didn't have them.


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 7, 2010)

I must be running into a string of dumb luck, because I'm seeing them hanging in all sorts of places in the south bay area...Sports Authority, Fry's, Home Depot, Redwood Trading Post...I'm off to go buy a lottery ticket now.

JB


----------



## willrx (Mar 7, 2010)

Picked one up at Home Depot in my area. Nice light, I like it. Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 7, 2010)

I should have mine sometime this week coming,can't wait to check it out :twothumbs


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats on (presumably) being the first XL100 owner outside of the US on CPF. :thumbsup:

EDIT: This got me thinking...I'm wondering who has the lowest serial number? :huh: Mine's in the 16000 range, but it could go either way depending on how Mag sends stock to distributors. I wonder if they start from 000000000?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 7, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Congrats on (presumably) being the first XL100 owner outside of the US on CPF. :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: This got me thinking...I'm wondering who has the lowest serial number? :huh: Mine's in the 16000 range, but it could go either way depending on how Mag sends stock to distributors. I wonder if they start from 000000000?



Thanks :thumbsup: quite possibly the first in the UK to get one 


Perhaps we could start a mag XL100 owners club thread,where one could list the serial No,oh wait! from what I've read it's not that loved on CPF  or is it? :thinking: we'd certainly find out with such a thread


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 7, 2010)

Is such a thing not well-liked on CPF? I guess this thread has already started heading in that direction...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 7, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Is such a thing not well-liked on CPF? I guess this thread has already started heading in that direction...


 sorry I meant the XL100 not the thread idea


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 7, 2010)

Who wants to take the honors of starting such a thread then?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 7, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Who wants to take the honors of starting such a thread then?



I could but I don't have mine just yet


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's my take on the XL100. It's definitely the brightest of the small (AA, AAA) Mags. It has a good feel in my hand, similar to 123 lights. I like the memory feature, having the light turn on to the same brightness level as you had when you turned it off. The nightlight feature is neat, but I doubt I'll use it for more than just playing with it, but who knows, it might come in handy when camping. I don't like the signal feature, or at least, I don't like the way you activate it. I think just pressing a button to flash it on and off would be much easier. I'm mixed on the dimming feature. I generally like flashlights that dim, but I don't like having to hold down the button and turning the light. And it's a little annoying that if I want to change the brightness level, I have to first turn it off, then align the flashlight in the correct orientation, hold the button in and turn the light. It just seems like a few steps too many to dim the light.

I think for the most part, I'll just be using it on full brightness most of the time.
Some improvements I would suggest would be, make the tailcap switch glow in the dark, as well as the writing on the tailcap, since it's necessary to have desired label in the 12 o'clock positiion to activate. I don't think I should have to memorize the position of the settings, since when in the dark, I can't see what position the labels are in. The dimming setting is ok, since it has a nub you can feel on the tailcap.

I think the UI is neat, (maybe gimmicky), but I'm a little bit disappointed to be honest. I think the perfect way to go about it would be to simply click the switch through the various settings/modes, kind of like how you twist the multi-mode MiniMag on and off to get to the various modes.

As far as the dimmer, I think the UI is kind of inconvenient. I'd rather see a UI like a Photon Freedom (or was it the Photon III?) where you click the switch quickly and it comes on full power, or if you instead hold the switch in, it ramps up from low to high and when you let off the switch, that's the power level it stays on. Then to turn off, you just click the switch quickly and it instantly goes off, or by holding the switch in, it ramps down until it gets to the lower level you want, or until it goes off.

The night light (zzz) feature works perfectly though, and is well thought out, and is the only feature that I think should use the motion sensor.

I've tried the lockout feature, it seems to work ok, but I probably won't use it very often, and I'd probably forget how to unlock it which would be frustrating.

The S.O.S. feature works like it should, as does the strobe feature, I have no problems with those.

Overall, I like the light, but I'm not crazy about it. It's bright, somewhat innovative, seems durable, and it's a neat toy, but I won't use it to it's full potential, because of the clumsy UI. I hope Mag reworks it a bit.


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 7, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Congrats on (presumably) being the first XL100 owner outside of the US on CPF. :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: This got me thinking...I'm wondering who has the lowest serial number? :huh: Mine's in the 16000 range, but it could go either way depending on how Mag sends stock to distributors. I wonder if they start from 000000000?



BTW, the serial number on mine is 100000003508.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 7, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/264675 :thumbsup:


----------



## souptree (Mar 7, 2010)

Robin, do you have some kind of affiliation with Mag? Between the avatar, the sig and the many posts in the XL100 threads, but not very many other places, it seems like you are particularly invested in this light....

I don't really care one way or the other. Just curious.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 7, 2010)

souptree said:


> Robin, do you have some kind of affiliation with Mag?


Nope, I'm just a fan of Maglite because I have little interest in Made in China or CR123 lights. My XL100 was a review unit sent by Maglite (hence the flyer in the background of several pics I took) so I've been able to get a bit more info about it than the average Joe, but I must say I'm pretty pleased with the XL100 and will be picking up a second (in grey) if I can find one.



souptree said:


> Between the avatar, the sig and the many posts in the XL100 threads, but not very many other places, it seems like you are particularly invested in this light....


I've only been posting more since discussions about the XL100 started popping up.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 7, 2010)

I just picked one up today at Home Depot today too. The UI is pretty innovative especially coming from Maglite. I like the NiteLite mode too, that's a great idea. 

Was planning to make a 18500 battery holder for it but I'm not going to try because of the proprietary battery connections, maybe later.

Fullfilled my curiosity in 2 mins & gave the light to my little brother. :laughing:


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 8, 2010)

I had one in my hands at home depot, got as far as the self checkout and decided I would end up the same as you Will, so I bypassed buying it altogether for now haha.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 8, 2010)

darkzero said:


> Fullfilled my curiosity in 2 mins & gave the light to my little brother. :laughing:


 
I'm afraid of this happening with me, too!

Will I be able to resist for the sake of playing with it? I doubt it.


----------



## lightinsky (Mar 8, 2010)

I stopped at Home Depot this morning and played with it in the packaging of course. I decided not to buy it and wait to see what kind of issues will evolve from those who bought early models and to also see if issues do occur what mag will do to resolve them such as releasing an updated version correcting issues that occured with early adopters.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 8, 2010)

darkzero said:


> Fullfilled my curiosity in 2 mins & gave the light to my little brother. :laughing:



I guess a review is out of the question then!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 8, 2010)

Took a peek at them at the Depot today, but came away thinking that while some of us will buy them, John Q. Public and Joe Sixpack are very unlikely to spend $40 because it's a Mag. I'll bet more wives will be getting them for husbands as birthday presents, cause they can't think of anything else. 

Now if they cut the price to about $20-$25 I'll give it some serious consideration.

Geoff


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 8, 2010)

Can someone please post the SKU from Home Depot, so I can call and make sure they have them in stock before I go. Thanks!


----------



## shilent (Mar 8, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> I must be running into a string of dumb luck, because I'm seeing them hanging in all sorts of places in the south bay area...Sports Authority, Fry's, Home Depot, Redwood Trading Post...I'm off to go buy a lottery ticket now.
> 
> JB



I'm in Northern Cali East bay and I can't find one anywhere. I tried 3 Home Depot (Fremont, Milpitas, Union City), Lowes in Fremont, Frys (Fremont, San Jose) and Sports Authority in Union City. I'm about to just give up.


----------



## shilent (Mar 8, 2010)

Fry's in Sunnyvale is sold out. At least I'm closer this time, I actually saw a spot and price for it. BTW, this is the nicest looking Fry's I've seen.


----------



## shilent (Mar 8, 2010)

So I'm in Sports Authoruty at Great Mall in Milpitas right now, and they have it! But it's 49.99....screw it, all this damn driving I'm buying it.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmm, did the Sunnyvale Fry's only have a spot for black, or are other colors available? I'm probably going to head over there next week and check it out (got to buy D-cell mounting brackets, so I'll be there regardless).


----------



## darkzero (Mar 8, 2010)

shilent said:


> this is the nicest looking Fry's I've seen.


 
What was the store's theme there? Everytime I'm "away from home" & see a Fry's I step in just to check out that store's theme. Down here it's Alice in Wonderland & the other one is Attack of the Aliens. In Vegas they didn't have a theme but they had a moving slot machine on the front wall. 

Speaking of Fry's, not that I really care, ours' now carries Fenix lights, they've been selling out quick.




shilent said:


> I'm in Northern Cali East bay and I can't find one anywhere. I tried 3 Home Depot (Fremont, Milpitas, Union City), Lowes in Fremont, Frys (Fremont, San Jose) and Sports Authority in Union City. I'm about to just give up.


 


shilent said:


> So I'm in Sports Authoruty at Great Mall in Milpitas right now, and they have it! But it's 49.99....screw it, all this damn driving I'm buying it.


 
I'm sure they'll be popping out all over the place very soon. Bass Pro Shop & Sports Authority is where I first heard of local stores carrying them in stock. Bass Pro Shop is way to far & I passed up on Sport Authority for that same reason, $49.99. But if you been driving around endlessly looking for one, don't feel bad, $50 is not bad considering the cost in wasted gas.


----------



## shilent (Mar 8, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Hmm, did the Sunnyvale Fry's only have a spot for black, or are other colors available? I'm probably going to head over there next week and check it out (got to buy D-cell mounting brackets, so I'll be there regardless).



I only saw 1 spot/peg for the XL100, I'm assuming only black.



darkzero said:


> What was the store's theme there? Everytime I'm "away from home" & see a Fry's I step in just to check out that store's theme. Down here it's Alice in Wonderland & the other one is Attack of the Aliens. In Vegas they didn't have a theme but they had a moving slot machine on the front wall.
> 
> Speaking of Fry's, not that I really care, ours' now carries Fenix lights, they've been selling out quick.



Like the one in Fremont, the Sunnyvale Fry's did not have a theme, it just looked so bright, clean, and organized, I liked it a lot.

The one in Fremont and Sunnyvale was selling the ITP A6 which I thought was cool.


----------



## d1337 (Mar 9, 2010)

Amazon has them for $39.99


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 9, 2010)

darkzero said:


> Fullfilled my curiosity in 2 mins & gave the light to my little brother. :laughing:


That's my concern, that the XL100 will be a five-minute novelty and then it'll go in the drawer as a spare right next to my Minimag multimode since there's no chance of it replacing my Quark AA as my everyday-carry. That and the fact that a Quark Mini AA is the same price and will serve well as an EDC back-up light and I'm finding fewer and fewer compelling reasons to get an XL100.


----------



## Barrie (Mar 9, 2010)

i just found the XL100 for sale on a few of the UK dealer sites 

i have suddenly lost interest in buying it as it is retailing over here for

  £60-£65 = $90-$100 :sick2::sick2:


----------



## McAllan (Mar 9, 2010)

Barrie said:


> i just found the XL100 for sale on a few of the UK dealer sites
> 
> i have suddenly lost interest in buying it as it is retailing over here for
> 
> £60-£65 = $90-$100 :sick2::sick2:



It's what I'm always saying. For some reason they're very expensive outside US. I'm thinking of asking a few friends or similar so we can order a few from US. Even though stuff from US rarely escapes tax and fees that'll be much cheaper. For that price no one with the common senses in behold would buy it when you can have Fenixes for much less. Yes - of course you'll miss the very interesting UI but I agree it's too much.
I've asked the local supplier (where the shop are buying from, don't know the English word for that) when the light will be available in DK and they said somewhere in May. Hope prices will drop then. Perhaps the few ones you (and I) have seen from online sites are parallel imported from US?


----------



## shilent (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm liking this light so far, brighter than I was expecting. The only thing keeping me from EDCing it is, it doesn't have a clip and doesn't seem like there's a way to add one.

Does anyone know if the 83 lumens is emitter or OTF?


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 9, 2010)

The 83 lumens is OTF.


----------



## PCC (Mar 9, 2010)

Fry's in Palo Alto doesn't have this as of today :mecry:I'll try again on Friday as I sorta work near there.


----------



## eproblemsolver (Mar 10, 2010)

shilent said:


> I'm liking this light so far, brighter than I was expecting. The only thing keeping me from EDCing it is, it doesn't have a clip and doesn't seem like there's a way to add one.
> 
> Does anyone know if the 83 lumens is emitter or OTF?



Definitely OTF. It is surprisingly bright, and the low is a really good low. I'm with you on the EDC, big complaint. This should have come with a holster if they weren't going to do a clip. It's kinda too big (fat) for a pocket light, and they should have had a small lens cap if they meant it to be a pocket light, to protect the plastic lens.

I want it to be an EDC, but I think it's going to go in my laptop bag. M-F carry only


----------



## Frankiarmz (Mar 10, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> Took a peek at them at the Depot today, but came away thinking that while some of us will buy them, John Q. Public and Joe Sixpack are very unlikely to spend $40 because it's a Mag. I'll bet more wives will be getting them for husbands as birthday presents, cause they can't think of anything else.
> 
> Now if they cut the price to about $20-$25 I'll give it some serious consideration.
> 
> Geoff


 
$20-$25, yes I would get one and have some fun, but at $40, no!
I would rather add another $20 and get a Nitecore D10 special edition.


----------



## d1337 (Mar 11, 2010)

I picked one of these up at Amazon.com. I'm disappointed. I don't like the size, beam pattern, or UI. It is very bright for a Mag and I like that it has the option to dim or have different types of strobe. The night light is neat from a gadget/ toy standpoint but serves no functional purpose for me. I wish it had a glass lens.
I really like that Mag put the lumens and runtimes on the packaging. I love that Mag tried something truly new with the UI even though it isn't for me. 
In the end I recommend that people who are interested in this light wait until they can try it before they buy it. I wouldn't have bought it if I had a chance to try it first but YMMV.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 11, 2010)

Just got to check one out in person, thanks to flashaholic friend Rob. Better than I expected from just reading about it. That UI is certainly unique and seemed to work well, the low appeared low enough, and the beam is clean enough. Still not quite my cup of tea, but my only real gripes would be the size/use of 3 batteries and the price. Let this be the light that you name as a hint for a future present.

Geoff


----------



## Frankiarmz (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got back from Sports Authority where I saw the XL100 and I am so glad I did not order one online. I thought it looked ugly and way too big for my taste. They put so much effort and thought into the UI, why not make it smaller and give it a real good tactical exterior? The most I would pay for it now would be $15, very disappointed.


----------



## KarstGhost (Mar 11, 2010)

How low does the night light feature go? Are we talking fractions of a lumen?

And what kind of runtime can you get at the lowest level?


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 11, 2010)

Frankiarmz said:


> why not make it smaller and give it a real good tactical exterior?



It's a maglite.


----------



## Frankiarmz (Mar 11, 2010)

Stillphoto said:


> It's a maglite.


 
I know, but they had a chance to really take the ball and run with it. A glass lens, knurled, anti roll body, make it look tough and mean. I like the Maglites I own 3 D Cell no nonsense well made flashlights. I just think they missed the mark with the XL100, especially in that price range.


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 11, 2010)

I totally agree. Baby steps haha.


----------



## shilent (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this light not regulated? I'm not sure how long I've used mines but I'm guessing less than 3 hours. The alkalines that came with it now measures 1.24V and the light output is HALF compared to using my Rayovac Hybrids at 1.31V.

What's going on here? I'm gonna keep running these alkalines to see what happens.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 12, 2010)

I think that's alkaline voltage sag, using NiMH should get you more consistent results. Regulated lights on alkaline still drop in brightness, just not as bad as non-regulated. There are some reviews of runtime plots with both alkaline and NiMH on the 2AA LED, this one comes to mind:







http://www.light-reviews.com/mini_maglite_led_2aa/


----------



## dudemar (Mar 12, 2010)

shilent said:


> I'm in Northern Cali East bay and I can't find one anywhere. I tried 3 Home Depot (Fremont, Milpitas, Union City), Lowes in Fremont, Frys (Fremont, San Jose) and Sports Authority in Union City. I'm about to just give up.



I checked out the Target at Bayfair Mall (San Leandro) last week. They had a peg for it but no light. I didn't bother asking a sales rep because the likely reply would've been: "Huh?" I believe the price was $39.99.

I might swing by tomorrow, if not Saturday.

Interesting story about Fremont Frys: I was browsing the flashlight section and I saw a guy looking for a light. Wanted more flood than throw. I suggested he either buy a Fenix or LED Lenser to meet his needs, as he lives in a rural area.

I tipped him off to CPF to join the fun. Wonder if he's browsing the forums?:wave:


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Mar 12, 2010)

dudemar said:


> I checked out the Target at Bayfair Mall (San Leandro) last week. They had a peg for it but no light. I didn't bother asking a sales rep because the likely reply would've been: "Huh?" I believe the price was $39.99.
> 
> I might swing by tomorrow, if not Saturday.
> 
> ...



Sports authority in fresno had 2 on the peg this past weekend. may check elk grove's tomorrow


----------



## gswitter (Mar 12, 2010)

I've found empty pegs at three different stores now. No idea if they're awaiting or sold out of their first shipment. (Employees have had no idea what I'm asking about. One HD employee said "Oh yeah, we have the new LED Maglites!" and proceeds to show me a Luxeon MiniMag LED. :thumbsup 

Went ahead and ordered from Amazon, since 2-day shipping's free through my wife's Prime account.


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 12, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> I think that's alkaline voltage sag, using NiMH should get you more consistent results. Regulated lights on alkaline still drop in brightness, just not as bad as non-regulated. There are some reviews of runtime plots with both alkaline and NiMH on the 2AA LED, this one comes to mind:



The 2AA Mag is a different beast, different circuitry, different voltage, etc. I don't think we can make any assumptions on this light until someone does a runtime chart.



shilent said:


> Is this light not regulated? I'm not sure how long I've used mines but I'm guessing less than 3 hours. The alkalines that came with it now measures 1.24V and the light output is HALF compared to using my Rayovac Hybrids at 1.31V.



In the absence of graphs, this is helpful info. If your eyes can perceive the dimming, that's more important than what a light-meter says. Anyone else have a similar experience with alkalines?


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 12, 2010)

The two lights are indeed very different, but what I was trying to say is that regardless of the type of regulation, it's more difficult to regulate alkalines because of their performance characteristics. It's not possible to get alkalines to perform as stabily as, say, NiMH, so just noticing a decrease in brightness on alkalines doesn't necessarily mean the light is unregulated.


----------



## dudemar (Mar 13, 2010)

Swung by the Target at Bayfair Mall (San Leandro) and they had five in stock for $39.99. The Targets in Union City and Hayward had none, in fact their fl aisles are abysmal at best.:shrug:

Forgot to mention but I checked the Lowe's in Union City (Union Landing), no XL100 in stock. I was looking at a Minimag-Led and some lady working there was standing next to me. She asked:

"is it really that hard to decide?"


----------



## Benson (Mar 13, 2010)

Frankiarmz said:


> I just got back from Sports Authority where I saw the XL100 and I am so glad I did not order one online. I thought it looked ugly and way too big for my taste. They put so much effort and thought into the UI, why not make it smaller and give it a real good tactical exterior? The most I would pay for it now would be $15, very disappointed.


Make it smaller? Not really feasible. You could take perhaps 10mm off the length, by _not_ reusing the same LED modules they're using in all new LED Mags (D and AA), but that would probably raise the price significantly. The diameter is determined by the battery config, and the only other place to shorten it is by compromising the reflector, which is one thing they got right.

Make it more tactical? Well, we're talking Mag here. so it should be no surprise that there's no anti-roll, etc. Could be improved, but they obviously don't care about that angle of usability.... :sigh:


----------



## Frankiarmz (Mar 13, 2010)

Benson said:


> Make it smaller? Not really feasible. You could take perhaps 10mm off the length, by _not_ reusing the same LED modules they're using in all new LED Mags (D and AA), but that would probably raise the price significantly. The diameter is determined by the battery config, and the only other place to shorten it is by compromising the reflector, which is one thing they got right.
> 
> Make it more tactical? Well, we're talking Mag here. so it should be no surprise that there's no anti-roll, etc. Could be improved, but they obviously don't care about that angle of usability.... :sigh:


 Yeah, up close it was disappointing. A nice knurled grip would look a heck of a lot better in my opinion. Some flat spots around the reflector and tailcap to keep it from rolling would be practical for many applications. The decision to go three AAA's instead of a single AA with 14500 capability seems so bland/middle of the road compromise. I know they had to appeal to the general public (Yuck), but the AA and 14500 option would have been great. One thing for sure if they had opted for the single AA and 14500 rechargeable lithium, is that a lot more folks would be learning about this great hobby and the wide world of batteries.


----------



## toolpig1 (Mar 13, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Can someone please post the SKU from Home Depot, so I can call and make sure they have them in stock before I go. Thanks!


 
Home Depot SKU *542-752 *(this is the magic number for checking stock)
Shelf tag reads:
$39.97
Maglite XL100 3-cell AAA
UPC #3873966005 (bar code)
Part #166-000-063

Maglite Part #166-000-015 (on product package, slightly different than shelf tag)

Someone asked about the 10% coupon. I was actually printing a Lowes coupon, which is gladly accepted at Home Depot.
Lowes coupons are easy to obtain online, ebay, Post Office, etc... I suggest visiting Lowes website and requesting a "new mover" or a "project starter" coupon. They'll email the coupon rather quickly and follow up with one in the mail. Lowes coupons are only good for one time use, but can be used over and over at Home Depot (assuming you have a copier).

Hope this helps for those of you searching for this light. In the end, I passed on the purchase. I'm not a fan of 3AAA configuration and most of the features really don't interest me. Nearly all of my lights are on/off, and just a few that also have a low level. Once you reach about 40 lights, you realize it's time for a little restraint.


----------



## geonex (Mar 13, 2010)

I picked up one today at Home Depot in West Hills, CA. They had been stocked incorrectly and placed on a shelf marked $9.97 (there was no tag in sight with the correct price). 

Good news for me? They honored the $9.97 price. Good news for my fellow CPFers, they had lots in stock. :twothumbs


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder if they've fixed that error? Cause if not, I may need to pay them a visit. :naughty:


----------



## geonex (Mar 13, 2010)

Sadly, they took down the tag while I was waiting.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 13, 2010)

Darn it! :laughing:


----------



## PCC (Mar 13, 2010)

No luck at Fry's in Palo Alto nor either Target in/near Serramonte.


----------



## PCC (Mar 14, 2010)

I found a few on a hook at the Home Depot in Hercules. I was over there helping a friend move some furniture so I stopped by the local HD to take a look. Unfortunately, I promised this one to a friend before I ever bought it so I'll have to wait a bit longer before I can join the club.


----------



## PCC (Mar 17, 2010)

As of yesterday (March 17) Fry's in Palo Alto still does not have the XL100 on the shelf.


----------



## OAM (Mar 18, 2010)

If anyone in NYC is looking for them, the Home Depot on 23rd Street had about 25 of them on the shelf as of yesterday.


----------



## carrot (Mar 18, 2010)

OAM said:


> If anyone in NYC is looking for them, the Home Depot on 23rd Street had about 25 of them on the shelf as of yesterday.


Thanks. I picked one up. Here's a quick comparison shot with common lights:






Bigger than I expected, to be honest.

Expect a full write-up within a week...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## carrot (Mar 19, 2010)

Very quick initial reaction:

Well, I think there are a lot of merits to using an accelerometer in a flashlight and Maglite actually managed to nail the concept, however, the execution is somewhat flawed and some simple usability testing and a firmware reflash would have resulted in a 100% better UI and a fairly desireable package. As it stands, I cannot see this as an EDC due to the unpolished UI, but it is an incredibly cool light of acceptable build quality and an excellent first step as Maglite works to regain its "street cred" in the eyes of flashaholics and gadget lovers. A full review will come in the next few days, after I have had a chance to use it more.

I have the feeling that the neglected Maglite engineers in R&D (because let's face it, Maglite clearly has R&D and, as rumor has it, has thrown away more designs than we will ever see or hear of) felt like they had to stuff everything they could into the XL100 because they were afraid they'd never have a chance to make anything cool ever again.


----------



## The 8th Man (Mar 19, 2010)

just got one from brightbuy, cool light but it's still just a mag lite. They are getting better who knows what they will have in a year or so.


----------



## Masque (Mar 19, 2010)

In stock at, of all places, Amazon. With Prime, it's $37.05 on Monday or $41.04 delivered tomorrow....


----------



## dudemar (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it safe to use NiMHs in the XL100?


----------



## Hondo (Mar 20, 2010)

geonex said:


> I picked up one today at Home Depot in West Hills, CA. They had been stocked incorrectly and placed on a shelf marked $9.97 (there was no tag in sight with the correct price).
> 
> Good news for me? They honored the $9.97 price. Good news for my fellow CPFers, they had lots in stock. :twothumbs


 

Dang, you win. I had the exact same experience, only my HD had mis-marked them at $19.97. I am very pleased with it for that, but was not even considering it at $40.

Pro's:

-Bright, but narrow hotspot makes it look like more lumens than you might think.

-Dig the dimming feature, as you can hunt back and forth until you like it and then release, although changing requires starting from off.

-Low is low enough to give really good run time, and plenty of steps between low and high.

Con's:

-Narrow hotspot, but a stick-on diffuser can cure that.

-Absolutely no use for the other features. Too bad the "night light" does not go below "low", and what good is instant high, if after you stop moving it, it dims back down again? Moon mode with jump to last set brightness, and hold until it is cycled again would have made a nice feature.

-Hate to pile on, but 3xAAA is not my favorite, either.

-Visible PWM. Not as low as a Fenix L0D or Gen 1 JettBeam CLE, but noticable when things are in motion at anything but max brightness. Wild guess - 300-400 Hz.

Like I said, I am pleased, but only because I lucked out on the deal. Not sure I will even check back to see if it was corrected or not.


----------



## LeifUK (Mar 20, 2010)

TITAN1833 said:


> Nevermind



It's a good album, but not their best. You are talking about Nirvana aren't you?


----------



## mikekoz (Mar 20, 2010)

I just saw this at Home Depot. I have not been following this thread, however. I was about to pull the trigger until I saw that it took 3 AAA's. I know this is a tired subject, but this kind of makes the light "cheap" to me. All the cheap, dime a dozen lights these days use this configuration. I like Maglites, and I am sure it is good quality, but I wish they could have made it in a 2AA format. I will buy it when it gets on the closeout pegs at Target!!!


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 20, 2010)

dudemar said:


> Is it safe to use NiMHs in the XL100?


Yup, NiMH and Energizer Lithium work fine.


----------



## PCC (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking at the XL100 that I just bought I have a few observations: The pill capsule that MagLite likes to use these days appears to be the same one that is used in the 3D cell MagLEDs but I think that the LED module used here probably draws less current but I cannot say for sure. I know that the capsule is locked into place from the reflector side in the tube. The metal ring that is inside of the battery tube on the tailcap side that holds the capsule in place also is the negative contact from the battery holder that is transferred from the battery holder via an extra contact offset from the center of the battery holder. The central contact on the emitter side is the positive and is common with the positive contact on the opposite side. On the tailcap side the central contact is positive and the surrounding metal ring is negative from the battery. There is a third contact which is really offset to the side and that one carries the negative signal from the tailcap to the emitter capsule. The tailcap has three contacts: the central one is positive, the ring surrounding it is negative and the largest one surrounding all this is the negative signal that has been manipulated by the tailcap electronics to give the dimming and pulsing effects of the light. All switching and dimming is done in the tailcap.


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 26, 2010)

Picked one up at Target this morning. Kinda figured it was just a cheap new Mag cuz the price on the sticker was $4.89. Was shocked when it rang-up at $42.00!!! Of course they gave it to me for the $4.89. Pretty cool new toy! Tried to snag another tonight but they retagged all of them. Nice to get lucky once in a while!!!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 27, 2010)

fishx65 said:


> Picked one up at Target this morning. Kinda figured it was just a cheap new Mag cuz the price on the sticker was $4.89. Was shocked when it rang-up at $42.00!!! Of course they gave it to me for the $4.89. Pretty cool new toy! Tried to snag another tonight but they retagged all of them. Nice to get lucky once in a while!!!



Great deal you got there!!! 

Could you please tell me the SKU or whatever number Target uses for its items? I want to call and make sure my local (50 miles away) has them in stock before I make the trip.


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 27, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Great deal you got there!!!
> 
> Could you please tell me the SKU or whatever number Target uses for its items? I want to call and make sure my local (50 miles away) has them in stock before I make the trip.


 
Number on receipt is 092080228. Scan code on Mag blister pack is 038739660059. Only saw them at 1 out of 3 Targets so far. Thought I would be dissapointed with this torch but it's really cool. Much brighter then expected with a pretty smooth beam. User interface is awesome!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 27, 2010)

fishx65 said:


> Number on receipt is 092080228. Scan code on Mag blister pack is 038739660059. Only saw them at 1 out of 3 Targets so far. Thought I would be dissapointed with this torch but it's really cool. Much brighter then expected with a pretty smooth beam. User interface is awesome!



Thanks for the quick reply! I'll be giving Target a call.


----------



## Stillphoto (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah I'll add that I've been searching Targets for a remaining X5, and I've yet to see any of the XL100s yet.


----------



## EuroKid (Mar 27, 2010)

New to the forums. Wanted to say I just got a XL100 and I like it a lot. the UI is very cool, good quality carrier, legendary maglite quality. Big thumbs up. I'm rinning energizer lithiums in it rite now and its been great.


----------



## PCC (Mar 27, 2010)

Easy come, easy go.

I showed my kids the XL100 and the response from them was, "I want it!" My son ended up with it and now I promised my daughter that I would get her a Quark MiNi AA ("It's so small!"). Kids!

The gee-wiz UI is cool for a few days but now that I've outgrown it I don't particularly care for it. Like carrot said in his review of this light, they should have made it so that you can adjust the dimming *after* turning it on and not have to turn it off again to adjust it. Also, when you adjust it and want to go low it momentarily flashes to full bright as you twist your wrist from where you started the motion, which could be annoying.

Can anyone explain how to use the signal mode?


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 27, 2010)

PCC said:


> Can anyone explain how to use the signal mode?


For signal mode:



Robin24k said:


> Signal
> Since the switch on the light is neither a forward nor a reverse clicky, there is no way to signal with the light. Instead, with SIGNAL at the top, press the switch until the light turns off. Release the switch, and twist the light to the left or right to turn on. Rotate the light back to the original position to turn off. Click the button again to turn the light off.


----------



## PCC (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks! I just saw the demo and realized that I've been doing it all wrong. I'll try it again and show my son how his new light works in signal mode.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 27, 2010)

No problem, have fun.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 29, 2010)

I finally picked one up over the weekend from Home Depot, and I did a video review so my brother could get a look at it to see if he wants to get one for himself. In case anyone cares, here is the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FWLlsJ7740

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58tL8Ag43jQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2uawmJVU7E

I have no clue why, but my piece of crap phone turned itself off at the 3 min mark, so I had to make 3 separate videos.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you adirondackdestroyer.

That is a very good demo/review.


Ajay


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 29, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer, I hear that you don't like the plastic window...you can replace it with glass, although the process can be a bit nerve-wracking. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3308642&postcount=86


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 29, 2010)

Great video review AD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys! I'm glad you liked the video, and I hope it helped explain the light for anyone who isn't 100% sure how it works.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 31, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys! I'm glad you liked the video, and I hope it helped explain the light for anyone who isn't 100% sure how it works.



+1 on the video!!


----------



## asdalton (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is a photo of the instructions, which I don't think have been posted on this thread yet.


----------



## elumen8 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just picked up another one today...BLUE. I'll post pictures later. What can I say... it's not the best flashlight, its not the worst flashlight...but its definitely one of my favorite flashlights.

JB

ps...I heard red units will be out soon too.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 15, 2010)

The clip for the Malkoff MD2 should fit on this, and it can have a great clip. The measurements are pretty much the same.

I am going to try it.

Also Surefire color/diffusing caps fit right on as do the 2 AA mini mag anit roll color lens holders.

If you add the delrin Malkoff shroud the clip screws on to, you could drill a small hole, and run some paracord thru it for a lanyard.

Redled


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 16, 2010)

I was just browsing through the Action Lights website and I noticed that they have the XL100 in stock in four different colors: black, blue, gray, and red.

http://www.action-lights.com/product-121162/Maglite-Xl100-Led-Flashlight.html

They also have the lowest price that I've seen so far. Around where I live, places like Target and home depot are selling the XL100 in the $39.99 range. I saw it recently at Sports Authority for about $45.

If anyone gets all four colors, please post photos of your XL100 collection and go down in CPF history as the first member to have the complete set!


----------



## Brlux (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone have an idea of the off state current draw? I have seen a few lights with electronic switches that have an unreasonable phantom power draw that renders it useless in storage. Notably the Costco Cree two pack lights. 

Also anyone take apart the tale cap yet? I am curious to see pictures of what is going on in there?


----------



## McAllan (Apr 16, 2010)

Brlux said:


> Also anyone take apart the tale cap yet? I am curious to see pictures of what is going on in there?



Me too! Hasn't tried to take mine apart as I can't see how it should be done without destroying it. And they're like 2-3x the price here compared to US.

But a wild guess would be an accelerometer, a button and a PIC micro controller. If done right it shouldn't draw any significant power while off. For example I have a small electronic dice (made from a kit) with a PIC µC - power always on it and a soft button. It's still on it's first 2032 lithium cell - and that's several years. Of course it doesn't get much use only once in a while some one shake it. But it demonstrates that done properly standby current can be down to almost nothing.


----------



## ab1ht (Apr 17, 2010)

Got mine this morning (haven't opened it yet). I was browsing the light section as I always do when I pass by and there it was. Almost didn't buy it, but then I saw it was a MagLite and got it BECAUSE it was a MagLite. 

Despite some of the negative feelings towards Mag, I've never been disappointed with them. It's the only light my kid can't destroy 

Question: How do you guys carry it? Shame it doesn't come with a nice holster. It's small enough to fit in a jacket pocket, but it ain't exactly a tiny light.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 17, 2010)

I use the Nite-Ize Stretch holster, it's the perfect length for it. Other generic holsters will also work too.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3310195https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3310195&postcount=21


----------



## Lit Up (Apr 21, 2010)

I came to the light... said:


> +2
> 
> However, this does seem to be a move in the right direction... which is really any direction, since before they weren't moving...
> 
> On a more supportive note, their Rebel minimag looks like a nice improvement, but that's not the topic of this thread.



On a less supportive note: The Rebel is not an improvement. With their new design, it's a major step backwards. I've bought two 2D Rebels now and both won't stay illuminated longer than a week. Modifiying the new switch housing to make sure it's getting proper connection doesn't matter. Flicker and dim unreliability is the rule of the day for Maglite now. Used to really like them, now just soured as it gets.


----------



## asdalton (Apr 21, 2010)

My 2D Rebel Mag works just fine. 

I don't care for the change to the 2AA Mini-Mag, though. The Luxeon version had a considerable range of focusability, which has been mostly lost in the multi-mode Rebel version.


----------



## jblackwood (Apr 21, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I finally picked one up over the weekend from Home Depot, and I did a video review so my brother could get a look at it to see if he wants to get one for himself. In case anyone cares, here is the video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FWLlsJ7740
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting your videos, I'm sure they'll be very helpful to people trying to decide if they want this light or not. Dude, I feel your pain as far as phones really sucking but you might consider changing your wording, we try to keep things pretty G rated around here. Not sure if it's a violation of the rules or anything so you may not get banned, but it's just common courtesy for those of us looking to get the younger crowd interested in our hobby.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry about the language. I didn't even think about it when I posted it originally. I just edited it.


----------



## jblackwood (Apr 21, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Sorry about the language. I didn't even think about it when I posted it originally. I just edited it.



Kewl! :thumbsup: I hate my phone too! It might just be that it cuts you off in order to keep the movie file emailable (not really a word, I know). My phone won't do that but I could start an entirely new thread with the list about what I hate about it.


----------



## dieselducy (May 12, 2010)

Got mine 5.10.2010 serial XL100 000019564 I absolutely LOVE mine!! I use mine on the railroad and it is the brightest light I have EVER used. My old lite was a 2AA magled and this thing far outshines it.. anyway. Is anybody with a very low serial number willing to sell me their light 

Pros: Better than expected battery life
remembers brightness
VERY bright


Cons: NO LANYARD HOLE!!!
gimicky interface but still fun
wonder if it will take a hard drop off a 14 foot locomotive?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (May 12, 2010)

dieselducy said:


> Cons: NO LANYARD HOLE!!!



My main complaint with this light! All mid sized lights should have a lanyard hole. It just makes them so much safer to use in certain situations, and it's so damn easy for them to do.


----------



## dieselducy (May 13, 2010)

does anybody have a low serial XL100 they'd be willing to part with?


----------



## branqazwsx (May 23, 2010)

dieselducy said:


> does anybody have a low serial XL100 they'd be willing to part with?



define a low serial #, how low are we talking about

-----------------------------

Does anyone know how to replace the plastic lens with a glass one because i have already scratched the plastic one ???


----------



## JNewell (May 31, 2010)

I bought one of these yesteray out of curiosity. So far I'm pretty impressed, but mine is doing something that seems like it may have a firmware bug (?). 

If I set the strobe to its lowest, then re-set the dimmer, the strobe comes back at its default (fastest) rate until I reset it. It only does this after changing the bright/dim setting. Is this normal???


----------



## HiBeam (Jul 25, 2010)

so far one of mags best. we will see as it ages..


----------



## geonex (Jul 25, 2010)

JNewell said:


> If I set the strobe to its lowest, then re-set the dimmer, the strobe comes back at its default (fastest) rate until I reset it. It only does this after changing the bright/dim setting. Is this normal???



Holy undead thread, Batman! I just checked and I'm unable to reproduce this behavior. Either mine is awesome or yours is defective. You decide. 

In other news, I love mine for an around-the-house light. Sits on my nightstand and sees a fair amount of use (on low, primarily).


----------

